# VCA - October 2020 (New Releases)



## ShoooSh

Hi Ladies 
Fresh from SA


----------



## Nattie35

Wow thanks for sharing! That magic guilloche is amazing!!


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm majorly P*SSED off!!

As I am sure those of you who paid a huge premium for the SO!!

It's only a matter of time before they release grey MOP 5, 10 and 20-motif.


----------



## rk4265

Omg pink guilloche!


----------



## lisawhit

Wow!  Fabulous new items coming, can't wait!


----------



## DS2006

Oh my goodness!  How to choose?!!! So thrilled to see additions to the long Magic necklaces, and the onyx wg pave 2 motif earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

Thanks for sharing! Look forward to hearing pricing!


----------



## lisawhit

the long single magic gray mop looks like yellow gold?


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> the long single magic gray mop looks like yellow gold?



I had to think about that, too, but when I go back and forth between that one and the blue agate one, I think the gray mop is pink gold. Considering the pg gray mop pave bracelet and earrings are pg, I would have to think the Magic pendant is, too. Looks like they tried to add in all metal colors, which was a very wise move!


----------



## ShoooSh

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> Fresh from SA
> 
> View attachment 4834767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834774


Prices are in Emarati Dirham (AED)
- RG Guilloche with Pink Mother Of Pearl Watch is 56,500 
- Blue Agate Magic Pendant is 23,600
- YG Guilloche Magic Pendant is 27,700
- YG Chalcedony Magic Pendant is 25,500
- GMOP Magic Pendant is 21,700 
- YG Guilloche Vintage Ring is 12,600
- Blue Agate 20 Motifs is 64,500 
- Onyx WG Diamond Earrings are 58,500


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for sharing!  Is the WG long magic pendant in chalcedony?  Looove the RG guilloche!


----------



## sammix3

I wish they would do the RG guilloche in a bracelet or other items


----------



## VCA21

So many new items!!!     Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Croissant

i wish theyd make the magic pendant necklace is hammered gold! what is the letterwood magic pendant price?


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> i wish theyd make the magic pendant necklace is hammered gold! what is the letterwood magic pendant price?



I know!!!!! I need the hammered gold to go with the bracelet I already have. (There's not a new letterwood above. Are you looking at the gray MOP?  The current Magic letterwood is $5100 which I think is the lowest priced one.)


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> Fresh from SA
> 
> View attachment 4834767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834774


At last something new! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alena21

Why is the guilloche ring without a diamond in the middle?! Here I start obsessing again. All the VA rings have one!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm majorly P*SSED off!!
> 
> As I am sure those of you who paid a huge premium for the SO!!
> 
> It's only a matter of time before they release grey MOP 5, 10 and 20-motif.


I feel for you Phoenix. You should ask for a refund. I really hate how they play us. Smh.
Ladles, the more you hold on special orders the increased possibility of introducing the items in the VCA permanent collection without the mark up. It takes more than a village to make VCA do this.  Ganbatte ne!


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Prices are in Emarati Dirham (AED)
> - RG Guilloche with Pink Mother Of Pearl Watch is 56,500
> - Blue Agate Magic Pendant is 23,600
> - YG Guilloche Magic Pendant is 27,700
> - YG Chalcedony Magic Pendant is 25,500
> - GMOP Magic Pendant is 21,700
> - YG Guilloche Vintage Ring is 12,600
> - Blue Agate 20 Motifs is 64,500
> - Onyx WG Diamond Earrings are 58,500


Please someone convert into USD! If not I'll do it tomorrow.  It is midnight here.


----------



## cafecreme15

That magic guilloche is to die for!


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> Please someone convert into USD! If not I'll do it tomorrow.  It is midnight here.



You really can't rely on that. I did check for a few of them. But it doesn't always work because some countries add their tax to the total price. One example is that I bought a bracelet from the Paris boutique this summer and the price online had their tax added. They subtracted that before shipping it to me, but I had to pay duty when it entered the US. It was still less than the Paris price. So we really need to wait until someone can get the US pricing.


----------



## DS2006

I do feel for the people who did special orders. I really won't do special orders because any stone that's on the SO list can be brought into the regular line at any time.  So basically, it is a risk we have to be willing to take, knowing that we will pay more to just have something sooner.


----------



## beansbeans

Alena21 said:


> Please someone convert into USD! If not I'll do it tomorrow.  It is midnight here.



Because my kid just peed on me, I need a break so here are the conversions based on today's FX rates:

Prices are in Emarati Dirham (AED) / USD
- RG Guilloche with Pink Mother Of Pearl Watch is 56,500 / $15,383
- Blue Agate Magic Pendant is 23,600 / $6,425
- YG Guilloche Magic Pendant is 27,700 / $7,542
- YG Chalcedony Magic Pendant is 25,500 / $6,943
- GMOP Magic Pendant is 21,700 / $5,908
- YG Guilloche Vintage Ring is 12,600 / $3,430 
- Blue Agate 20 Motifs is 64,500 / $17,560
- Onyx WG Diamond Earrings are 58,500 / $15,927

If we expect the blue agate 20 to be 2x the price of the 10 motif ($16,800), then I'd say these converted prices will be pretty accurate?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i genuinely thought this was fake....too good to be true!!! my heart is leaping oh my gosh!!!!!


----------



## lujo

The guilloché is in YG and costs $7,200 acdg to my SA.
I’m bummed about the GMOP, I just got the vintage.  I wish I had known about the magic size coming out...


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> I know!!!!! I need the hammered gold to go with the bracelet I already have. (There's not a new letterwood above. Are you looking at the gray MOP?  The current Magic letterwood is $5100 which I think is the lowest priced one.)


Yes! My eyes deceived me. I think letterwood is too expensive for what it is but it’s beautiful.


----------



## lisawhit

Just put a deposit down for the gray magic pendant


----------



## lisawhit

20 motif Agate - $16,800


Ring $3300


Earrings $15,200


Magic pendants:


Grey MOP $5650


Chalcedony $6500


Agate $6150


Gold Guilloche $7200


Watch $14,700


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i can’t decide between the chalcedony or gmop pendant...excited to see more pics of them to help decide!!


----------



## innerpeace85

I am so excited for Magic guilloche!!


----------



## lujo

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i can’t decide between the chalcedony or gmop pendant...excited to see more pics of them to help decide!!


Both excellent choices. Good luck on your decision


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Just put down my deposit for the blue agate magic! I couldn't decide between that and the magic guilloche so SA assured me that I can switch one for the other. Decided to go for blue agate because there's color variation. If I don't like the shades that come in, then I'm meant to get the guilloche


----------



## surfer

Wow this is exciting to see!!! I am curious about a few items but need to see them in person. Pricing for the magic pendants is pretty good too so I will check out the blue agate one. I wonder if they will have many colour variations to choose from. I also saw the perlee ring but alas not for me..


----------



## gagabag

Those WG earrings are mine! Oh my! Hope these lovelies get here soon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> Wow this is exciting to see!!! I am curious about a few items but need to see them in person. Pricing for the magic pendants is pretty good too so I will check out the blue agate one. I wonder if they will have many colour variations to choose from. I also saw the perlee ring but alas not for me..


Perlee ring?


----------



## Hobbiezm

@ShoooSh thanks for sharing . The pink MOP , guilloche watch is stunning ... I’m imaging a 20 motif necklace in the exact combo  ❤️ It’s a never ending wish list with VCA !


----------



## innerpeace85

Would NM be getting these pieces? Also will these be part of the permanent line?


----------



## sammix3

Hobbiezm said:


> @ShoooSh thanks for sharing . The pink MOP , guilloche watch is stunning ... I’m imaging a 20 motif necklace in the exact combo  ❤ It’s a never ending wish list with VCA !


I really wish they would come out with RG guilloche 5 motif bracelet and earrings!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Beautiful releases by VCA, but I am frustrated for those of you who paid for SO. This is why I have put the GMOP 5 motif on the back burner myself. I would be super irritated if it was released at a lesser price soon. But supposedly the “price would be the same”.


----------



## Swizzle

I tried to special order a GMOP/RG/Magic long necklace back in January 2020 and they denied my request in March 2020. Now I know why!


----------



## DS2006

Violet Bleu said:


> Beautiful releases by VCA, but I am frustrated for those of you who paid for SO. This is why I have put the GMOP 5 motif on the back burner myself. I would be super irritated if it was released at a lesser price soon. But supposedly the “price would be the same”.



The prices of the pieces added to regular stock are definitely are not the same as SO prices from what I have seen, so whoever said that was not correct.  I would be concerned if a SA told me that.

I think the problem with them making a 5 motif GMOP is the same as a wg 5 motif onyx, because both of those stones already have bracelets with the 2 pave motifs. I'd prefer having both of those bracelets without the pave for less than I'd pay for one pave/stone bracelet, but I won't do SO because the price premium is not worth it to me. I still have plenty to choose from in their regular stock!


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> Perlee ring?


Not sure how new it is but I was told it’s just been released?


----------



## DS2006

I adore each and every new Alhambra piece they are adding!   However, to be very honest, I very much dislike the new Perlee ring!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> I adore each and every new Alhambra piece they are adding!   However, to be very honest, I very much dislike the new Perlee ring!


Completely agree with you! I love the alhambra line the most for sure although Frivole and cosmos are creeping in


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> Not sure how new it is but I was told it’s just been released?
> 
> View attachment 4835364


Sorry but this is hideous!


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> Sorry but this is hideous!


Don’t be sorry I agree lol. Just sharing


----------



## Croissant

surfer said:


> Not sure how new it is but I was told it’s just been released?
> 
> View attachment 4835364


I kind of love it! I want to see more!!


----------



## surfer

Croissant said:


> I kind of love it! I want to see more!!


I wasn’t interested so didn’t ask for more pics but I am sure some will come out!


----------



## nicole0612

The new perlee ring is so 70s! Kinda funky, I don’t hate it, but I’d rather get an actual vintage heritage piece if I’m getting a retro style.


----------



## Alena21

beansbeans said:


> Because my kid just peed on me, I need a break so here are the conversions based on today's FX rates:
> 
> Prices are in Emarati Dirham (AED) / USD
> - RG Guilloche with Pink Mother Of Pearl Watch is 56,500 / $15,383
> - Blue Agate Magic Pendant is 23,600 / $6,425
> - YG Guilloche Magic Pendant is 27,700 / $7,542
> - YG Chalcedony Magic Pendant is 25,500 / $6,943
> - GMOP Magic Pendant is 21,700 / $5,908
> - YG Guilloche Vintage Ring is 12,600 / $3,430
> - Blue Agate 20 Motifs is 64,500 / $17,560
> - Onyx WG Diamond Earrings are 58,500 / $15,927
> 
> If we expect the blue agate 20 to be 2x the price of the 10 motif ($16,800), then I'd say these converted prices will be pretty accurate?


Thank you so much! I know it is not 100% correct but at least gives us a better idea.


----------



## marbella8

surfer said:


> Not sure how new it is but I was told it’s just been released?
> 
> View attachment 4835364



Reminds me of a cheesy-man’s pinky ring, sorry, not liking it at all, but those Magic-Alhambra pendants, wow! The Guilloche-Magic Pendant, what a classic and wearable piece!


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> 20 motif Agate - $16,800
> 
> 
> Ring $3300
> 
> 
> Earrings $15,200
> 
> 
> Magic pendants:
> 
> 
> Grey MOP $5650
> 
> 
> Chalcedony $6500
> 
> 
> Agate $6150
> 
> 
> Gold Guilloche $7200
> 
> 
> Watch $14,700


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

marbella8 said:


> Reminds me of a cheesy-man’s pinky ring, sorry, not liking it at all, but those Magic-Alhambra pendants, wow! The Guilloche-Magic Pendant, what a classic and wearable piece!


Yep I am not excited about the ring but I am about the magic pendants! I own the gmop one already which luckily was less than the new price but I feel for those who paid the high premium for their so


----------



## Alena21

sammix3 said:


> I wish they would do the RG guilloche in a bracelet or other items


I'm sure they will at some point


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Completely agree with you! I love the alhambra line the most for sure although Frivole and cosmos are creeping in



Oh, yes!!!! I also love Frivole and Cosmos! I cannot possibly justify all the pieces I'd like to have, but those are my two favorite lines aside from Alhambra! I wish I had started collecting earlier in life!



innerpeace85 said:


> Sorry but this is hideous!



I tried to say the same thing in a little more cautious manner, so I was very happy to see someone else say what I was really thinking!


----------



## gagabag

DS2006 said:


> The prices of the pieces added to regular stock are definitely are not the same as SO prices from what I have seen, so whoever said that was not correct.  I would be concerned if a SA told me that.
> 
> I think the problem with them making a 5 motif GMOP is the same as a wg 5 motif onyx, because both of those stones already have bracelets with the 2 pave motifs. I'd prefer having both of those bracelets without the pave for less than I'd pay for one pave/stone bracelet, but I won't do SO because the price premium is not worth it to me. I still have plenty to choose from in their regular stock!


This is me too! I am too cheap to pay for SO prices and too impatient to wait. There are others on my wish list I could get in the meantime


surfer said:


> Not sure how new it is but I was told it’s just been released?
> 
> View attachment 4835364


i like that it’s so brilliant but it reminds me of my Dad’s “Pope” ring!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Oh, yes!!!! I also love Frivole and Cosmos! I cannot possibly justify all the pieces I'd like to have, but those are my two favorite lines aside from Alhambra! I wish I had started collecting earlier in life!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to say the same thing in a little more cautious manner, so I was very happy to see someone else say what I was really thinking!


Love the honesty haha it made me laugh cause I thought so too but didn’t have the heart to tell my sweet SA


----------



## Violet Bleu

DS2006 said:


> The prices of the pieces added to regular stock are definitely are not the same as SO prices from what I have seen, so whoever said that was not correct.  I would be concerned if a SA told me that.
> 
> I think the problem with them making a 5 motif GMOP is the same as a wg 5 motif onyx, because both of those stones already have bracelets with the 2 pave motifs. I'd prefer having both of those bracelets without the pave for less than I'd pay for one pave/stone bracelet, but I won't do SO because the price premium is not worth it to me. I still have plenty to choose from in their regular stock!


I’ve been told that by a few different people regarding the price and just brushed it off since I’m in no rush. Yes I agree that I don’t need the pave to be happy, and I’m sure that they would sell a lot of pieces if they expanded their offerings. For instance, there aren’t a lot of earrings or pendants in pink gold. Sometimes I feel very limited by the choices. I have pushed myself to buy certain pieces in a different metal than I wanted, and those pieces just collect dust in my jewelry box. I am becoming more discerning in my choices now which I feel is probably frustrating for some SAs as in the past I would binge shop on a whim. But I have come to not care if I am “taking too long” since it is my money that is being used and ultimately my heart that should be at peace and happy!


----------



## Alena21

The Perelee ring comes in white gold.  I don't hate it tbh.


----------



## DS2006

Violet Bleu said:


> I’ve been told that by a few different people regarding the price and just brushed it off since I’m in no rush. Yes I agree that I don’t need the pave to be happy, and I’m sure that they would sell a lot of pieces if they expanded their offerings. For instance, there aren’t a lot of earrings or pendants in pink gold. Sometimes I feel very limited by the choices. I have pushed myself to buy certain pieces in a different metal than I wanted, and those pieces just collect dust in my jewelry box. I am becoming more discerning in my choices now which I feel is probably frustrating for some SAs as in the past I would binge shop on a whim. But I have come to not care if I am “taking too long” since it is my money that is being used and ultimately my heart that should be at peace and happy!



I totally agree!!!


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> Fresh from SA
> 
> View attachment 4834767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834774


What is the pink stone on the watch? Is it pink MOP?


----------



## oranGetRee

The new designs are so pretty! Thanks for sharing! I wish the upcoming holiday pendant would be as stunning! *crossing fingers


----------



## Alena21

Deleted


----------



## Alena21

Violet Bleu said:


> I’ve been told that by a few different people regarding the price and just brushed it off since I’m in no rush. Yes I agree that I don’t need the pave to be happy, and I’m sure that they would sell a lot of pieces if they expanded their offerings. For instance, there aren’t a lot of earrings or pendants in pink gold. Sometimes I feel very limited by the choices. I have pushed myself to buy certain pieces in a different metal than I wanted, and those pieces just collect dust in my jewelry box. I am becoming more discerning in my choices now which I feel is probably frustrating for some SAs as in the past I would binge shop on a whim. But I have come to not care if I am “taking too long” since it is my money that is being used and ultimately my heart that should be at peace and happy!


+1


----------



## lynne_ross

Swizzle said:


> I tried to special order a GMOP/RG/Magic long necklace back in January 2020 and they denied my request in March 2020. Now I know why!


Do you know if they removed all grey mop from the SO list? Or just the magic piece?


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> The Perelee ring comes in white gold.  I don't hate it tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835488


 ok ladies and gents, this poor ring is getting a beat down! i'm on the underdog's side on this one. i am intrigued!


----------



## Swizzle

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know if they removed all grey mop from the SO list? Or just the magic piece?


They just told me my request has been denied without further details. I guess they couldn’t reveal what was already in the works.


----------



## ShoooSh

Alena21 said:


> What is the pink stone on the watch? Is it pink MOP?


Yes Dear, its Pink Mother Of Pearl


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks shooosh. Beautiful new pieces!  Love the magic necklaces but those two motif earrings have my ❤️!


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Yes Dear, its Pink Mother Of Pearl


Fabulous!


	

		
			
		

		
	
I love pink MOP it looks so pretty and although I won't get the watch I hope they will introduce more of it in the collection!
Pls ignore cat scratches.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4835884


Might look good on the hand. I'm not judging (yet). Resemble  Boucheron more than Van Cleef...


----------



## ShoooSh

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4835884


I am in LOVE .. something I'd definitely wear ..


----------



## foxyqt

Loving all the Magic pendants!


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm majorly P*SSED off!!
> 
> As I am sure those of you who paid a huge premium for the SO!!
> 
> It's only a matter of time before they release grey MOP 5, 10 and 20-motif.



I am with you dear, really I paid premium for the SO and now they are releasing this. They should allow more options for SO to make it extra special now. It is unfair


----------



## ayshaa

I am happy and excited that the 20 motifs Blue Agate is finally available. Also I love the Magic pendants. I am so happy with the new colors being released, specially the Magic Guilloche pendant! I am however upset about the Pink gold with the GMOP Magic pendant as I have also paid premium SO for that  it makes me feel like I bought a bag full price then it went on sale the next day.


----------



## Phoenix123

ayshaa said:


> I am with you dear, really I paid premium for the SO and now they are releasing this. They should allow more options for SO to make it extra special now. It is unfair



I know, right?!  Way to go, VCA!!


----------



## Croissant

it's up on the website! 20,000 USD. i love the channel quilting and the dome on top, it's very vintage. makes me think of 1960s nyc. a ring Edie Sedgwick would have worn out with Warhol. it also speaks to my strange LOVE BOAT fantasy- rich older woman on a cruise ship wearing a pucci kaftan.


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw these pics.


----------



## rhm

It actually would make a good everyday statement pinky ring. BUT I could think of so many other VCA items that I could purchase, let alone other brands.


----------



## Croissant

rhm said:


> It actually would make a good everyday statement pinky ring. BUT I could think of so many other VCA items that I could purchase, let alone other brands.


It’s for the person who has everything.  Like the sterling silver phone dialer in Breakfast at Tiffany’s (which inspired me to buy a sterling silver Tiffany monkey straw for my drinks)


----------



## TankerToad

Croissant said:


> it's up on the website! 20,000 USD. i love the channel quilting and the dome on top, it's very vintage. makes me think of 1960s nyc. a ring Edie Sedgwick would have worn out with Warhol. it also speaks to my strange LOVE BOAT fantasy- rich older woman on a cruise ship wearing a pucci kaftan.


Love this idea! Ill take that cruise with you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw these pics.
> 
> View attachment 4836074


Yeah. Not for me. But kudos to those who can rock that!  It’s all a state of mind...


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Those WG earrings are mine! Oh my! Hope these lovelies get here soon. Thanks for sharing!


OMG, these are to die for.
I have been saving (or rather selling things) to fund the WG Alhambra 3 motif earrings but I may just have to keep going to buy these special beauties. I might have to sell a kidney though.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> OMG, these are to die for.
> I have been saving (or rather selling things) to fund the WG Alhambra 3 motif earrings but I may just have to keep going to buy these special beauties. I might have to sell a kidney though.


My SA said it will be available on 1 Oct. I may have to sell all my internal organs, too!


----------



## surfer

There’s a special launch dinner event that my SA kindly invited me to, I guess it’s to coincide with the new collection launch although she said it would  be more for high jewelry


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> There’s a special launch dinner event that my SA kindly invited me to, I guess it’s to coincide with the new collection launch although she said it would  be more for high jewelry


Yeah, mine invited me too. Are you attending? Not too keen on high jewelries- they are a bit too much for my casual life plus way over my bling budget. But that virtual party sounds way more interesting than my Zoom meetings


----------



## Suzie

So these will all be permanent?


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Yeah, mine invited me too. Are you attending? Not too keen on high jewelries- they are a bit too much for my casual life plus way over my bling budget. But that virtual party sounds way more interesting than my Zoom meetings


Yes well it’s free food cooked by a celebrity chef or something like that I thought? When there’s food I am there


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Yes well it’s free food cooked by a celebrity chef or something like that I thought? When there’s food I am there


Unfortunately since I’m not in Sydney, I will still have to eat my own food while salivating over yours


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Unfortunately since I’m not in Sydney, I will still have to eat my own food while salivating over yours


 That’s a bit of a torture  next time you can make it into Syd please let me know and we can go there for some high teas! They owe you at least that


----------



## Suzie

surfer said:


> Yes well it’s free food cooked by a celebrity chef or something like that I thought? When there’s food I am there


Are you in Sydney surfer?


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> My SA said it will be available on 1 Oct. I may have to sell all my internal organs, too!


Are you in Melbourne (or prison as I like to call it)?


----------



## surfer

Suzie said:


> Are you in Sydney surfer?


For now yes dear. We might move at some point to Europe


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Are you in Melbourne (or prison as I like to call it)?


Not atm, we managed to escape earlier this year.


----------



## Frivole88

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw these pics.
> 
> View attachment 4836074


sorry to anyone who likes this, but this gives me trypophobia.


----------



## classiccashmerelady

kristinlorraine said:


> sorry to anyone who likes this, but this gives me trypophobia.


Oh, man. I can definitely see that. I feel the same way about the bouton d’or pieces.


----------



## Suzie

Hi Australian ladies, will they be permanent for us here and readily available?


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> sorry to anyone who likes this, but this gives me trypophobia.



I had to look up "trypophobia", lol.


----------



## ayshaa

I can't stop thinking about these two pieces. I love Magic 1 Motif Pendants and I own so many of them, I just don't know if it's a good idea to add another one  

I have the Pave-Guilloche bracelet which I was told it'll be an amazing addition to my collection but I regret buying it as it is just too bling bling in my opinion and I am a person who loves matching sets. I was considering the Pave-Guilloche 20 motif necklace but it is too much for me to wear on casual days or even to events and seeing this new VCA release made me really happy and excited. This will complete my Guilloche set without it being too bling bling.  

Are you like me who loves to complete VCA matchy matchy sets? Or you are ok with pieces that don't match? I am curious to know! Maybe I should just enjoy the pieces without thinking too much of what to match it with lol but the little OCD in me can't help it!


----------



## Phoenix123

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4837807
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking about these two pieces. I love Magic 1 Motif Pendants and I own so many of them, I just don't know if it's a good idea to add another one
> 
> I have the Pave-Guilloche bracelet which I was told it'll be an amazing addition to my collection but I regret buying it as it is just too bling bling in my opinion and I am a person who loves matching sets. I was considering the Pave-Guilloche 20 motif necklace but it is too much for me to wear on casual days or even to events and seeing this new VCA release made me really happy and excited. This will complete my Guilloche set without it being too bling bling.
> 
> Are you like me who loves to complete VCA matchy matchy sets? Or you are ok with pieces that don't match? I am curious to know! Maybe I should just enjoy the pieces without thinking too much of what to match it with lol but the little OCD in me can't help it!



I love matchy-matchy sets.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Suzie said:


> Hi Australian ladies, will they be permanent for us here and readily available?


My SA didn’t mention anything about these being limited edition so I assume they will be permanent but I’m not sure whether they will be readily available or not..


----------



## Suzie

pixiesparkle said:


> My SA didn’t mention anything about these being limited edition so I assume they will be permanent but I’m not sure whether they will be readily available or not..


Thank you.


----------



## Croissant

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4837807
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking about these two pieces. I love Magic 1 Motif Pendants and I own so many of them, I just don't know if it's a good idea to add another one
> 
> I have the Pave-Guilloche bracelet which I was told it'll be an amazing addition to my collection but I regret buying it as it is just too bling bling in my opinion and I am a person who loves matching sets. I was considering the Pave-Guilloche 20 motif necklace but it is too much for me to wear on casual days or even to events and seeing this new VCA release made me really happy and excited. This will complete my Guilloche set without it being too bling bling.
> 
> Are you like me who loves to complete VCA matchy matchy sets? Or you are ok with pieces that don't match? I am curious to know! Maybe I should just enjoy the pieces without thinking too much of what to match it with lol but the little OCD in me can't help it!


I brought this up just the other day- buying what you think you “should” versus what speaks to you will leave you full of regrets. If you’re excited about the pendant or the ring on its own then go for it! But if you’re just buying to accommodate a bracelet that it sounds like you may be on the verge of selling one day anyway, then don’t do it. I personally love guilloche but prefer the 10 motif necklace. If I had the pave/guilloche bracelet, I would add it to the 10 motif as a lariat extension for a little bit of diamond whimsy.


----------



## Onthego

Oh I love these magic pendants. I have only one, the onyx with white gold. I love both the guilloche and the GMOP. I know the MOP is more delicate. My issue is that I use sunblock everyday, neck, face, arms and hands. So I worry about that and the MOP. Would that be a reason to get the guilloche instead of the GMOP? Do you ladies think that the guilloche is too much bling for everyday in the magic size? OMG I might just want both. No I cant. Please help me decide.


----------



## Croissant

Can anyone post photos of themselves styling the magic pendant, please? I’ve tried on several at the store and maybe it’s because I was wearing underwhelming clothing at the time but I didn’t get a sense of excitement modeling the necklace. I wonder how it can be styled for maximum “oomph”?


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Hi Australian ladies, will they be permanent for us here and readily available?


SA not sure if permanent but certainly not readily available-probably just like when BA first came out...


----------



## ayshaa

Croissant said:


> I brought this up just the other day- buying what you think you “should” versus what speaks to you will leave you full of regrets. If you’re excited about the pendant or the ring on its own then go for it! But if you’re just buying to accommodate a bracelet that it sounds like you may be on the verge of selling one day anyway, then don’t do it. I personally love guilloche but prefer the 10 motif necklace. If I had the pave/guilloche bracelet, I would add it to the 10 motif as a lariat extension for a little bit of diamond whimsy.



Thank you dear for your replying 
I personally don't wear the 10 motifs, it did not work well with me as I've tried it before at the boutique and also tried my sister's 10 motifs necklace. I need something longer, The Magic pendants has always been my favorite and it suit my lifestyle much more than the 10/20 motifs even and that's why I was excited that there is finally an option to have instead of going with the 20 motifs to match my bracelet. Whenever I buy something I don't usually sell it no matter how I regret it, so I am working around my case now with the new releases haha  and honestly I wouldn't buy anything if I don't love it, the pave-guilloche was a love from first sight but I did not think it through, I love my jewelry to be of a set, bracelet/necklace/ring if I fail to get the three I tend not to wear it until it's all completed. It is just a personal preference


----------



## DS2006

@Phoenix123  Trust me, I had to look up that word, too!  

@ayshaa I also prefer having at least two pieces of a certain type. I already have the classic 5 motif VA bracelet, which I do enjoy since it is so casual. I figured it would go with any of the other stone Alambra pieces in yellow gold. I really want a couple of long Magic pendants, because like you, I feel they are the best for my clothing and lifestyle, which is very casual. I think the Magic guilloche pendant is absolutely beautiful and would be great to wear with your bracelet! It makes me sad, though, because I really would need the classic style to match my bracelet! I am not really sure I'd like the guilloche pendant with my bracelet. I am at the point I need to start adding pieces to the ones I have rather than starting on new sets!


----------



## ayshaa

> @*DS2006*
> 
> @ayshaa I also prefer having at least two pieces of a certain type. I already have the classic 5 motif VA bracelet, which I do enjoy since it is so casual. I figured it would go with any of the other stone Alambra pieces in yellow gold. I really want a couple of long Magic pendants, because like you, I feel they are the best for my clothing and lifestyle, which is very casual. I think the Magic guilloche pendant is absolutely beautiful and would be great to wear with your bracelet! It makes me sad, though, because I really would need the classic style to match my bracelet! I am not really sure I'd like the guilloche pendant with my bracelet. I am at the point I need to start adding pieces to the ones I have rather than starting on new sets!



The classic VA bracelet the solid gold is a beautiful bracelet that on it's own works with any other bracelets in any colors or even if you wanna match it with the guilloche bracelet, I've seen pictures of stacking with other stones bracelets and it looks gorgeous so even if you start a new set you still can match it. If you had to choose another Magic pendant than the guilloche one, what would you go for? I love the blue agate SO much   tempted!


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> The classic VA bracelet the solid gold is a beautiful bracelet that on it's own works with any other bracelets in any colors or even if you wanna match it with the guilloche bracelet, I've seen pictures of stacking with other stones bracelets and it looks gorgeous so even if you start a new set you still can match it. If you had to choose another Magic pendant than the guilloche one, what would you go for? I love the blue agate SO much   tempted!



Thanks for your thoughts! Maybe I can get both golds! lol! I do love the blue agate, also! I really need the onyx one and had planned to get that soon if I could decide between the yellow and white gold! I'd like white gold to go with my vintage pave earrings, but it's pretty in yg, too!  So with VCA coming out with so many new Magic pendants, it will be hard to decide on the first one to get!  I LOVE the PG/GMOP, too! I am going to look back at your photos if I can find them. I remember you have a great collection!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> SA not sure if permanent but certainly not readily available-probably just like when BA first came out...


Thank you for your reply gagabag. I will just have to save up and see if it is around.


----------



## Alena21

And the hustle begins. Really hate this.  No, I won't put a deposit until I see it in person and choose the shade that I like. Jeez!


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> And the hustle begins. Really hate this.  No, I won't put a deposit until I see it in person and choose the shade that I like. Jeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838952


Your SA is asking for a deposit without even saying what it is???


----------



## Alena21

Correct. They didn't even send me the local prices for the different pieces. I just can't stop laughing


----------



## ayshaa

DS2006 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Maybe I can get both golds! lol! I do love the blue agate, also! I really need the onyx one and had planned to get that soon if I could decide between the yellow and white gold! I'd like white gold to go with my vintage pave earrings, but it's pretty in yg, too!  So with VCA coming out with so many new Magic pendants, it will be hard to decide on the first one to get!  I LOVE the PG/GMOP, too! I am going to look back at your photos if I can find them. I remember you have a great collection!



I have a weak spot for the Onyx with the Yellow Gold. It just works well with every outfit. Beside the continuous wiping lol it is a heavy duty stone and you can't wrong with it.  The GMOP with the Rose Gold is beautiful but I've got it on a special order. Kind of not happy of it's release since some of us paid premium for it but I am sure many ladies will be thrilled to have it now that is finally offered.

Oh! I will try to take a better photos of my collections of the Magic pendants


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4837807
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking about these two pieces. I love Magic 1 Motif Pendants and I own so many of them, I just don't know if it's a good idea to add another one
> 
> I have the Pave-Guilloche bracelet which I was told it'll be an amazing addition to my collection but I regret buying it as it is just too bling bling in my opinion and I am a person who loves matching sets. I was considering the Pave-Guilloche 20 motif necklace but it is too much for me to wear on casual days or even to events and seeing this new VCA release made me really happy and excited. This will complete my Guilloche set without it being too bling bling.
> 
> Are you like me who loves to complete VCA matchy matchy sets? Or you are ok with pieces that don't match? I am curious to know! Maybe I should just enjoy the pieces without thinking too much of what to match it with lol but the little OCD in me can't help it!



i love matchy-matchy but then again the guilloche/pave bracelet is near the top of my list...


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> i love matchy-matchy but then again the guilloche/pave bracelet is near the top of my list...


I love to match stuff. Looks polished and put together. It requires more effort and thought.  In Japan they call these outfits "co-ordinates".That's why I wonder If I want to get the BA MA pendant would they have one in a colour as close as possible to my bracelet?!? And that's why I'm not paying any deposit upfront.  Other than them just being pushy which is such a turn off too.


----------



## Alena21

Are these new pieces limited edition or permanent collection??


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> i love matchy-matchy but then again the guilloche/pave bracelet is near the top of my list...


The Pave-Guilloche bracelet is gorgeous in person  what would you pair it with if you get it? That what was confusing me at first but then now the guilloche magic pendant is out I feel a bit at ease lol I can sure match it with that!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayshaa said:


> The Pave-Guilloche bracelet is gorgeous in person  what would you pair it with if you get it? That what was confusing me at first but then now the guilloche magic pendant is out I feel a bit at ease lol I can sure match it with that!



well, I wear magic pave pendant and earrings as everyday pieces so the bracelet would go with that. you could also link it with another five motif and wear as a necklace if you’re wearing a collared shirt or blouse.


----------



## ayshaa

Alena21 said:


> I love to match stuff. Looks polished and put together. It requires more effort and thought.  In Japan they call these outfits "co-ordinates".That's why I wonder If I want to get the BA MA pendant would they have one in a colour as close as possible to my bracelet?!? And that's why I'm not paying any deposit upfront.  Other than them just being pushy which is such a turn off too.


That is the thing! What if the Blue Agate shade don't match the bracelet blue shade. I am in the same dilemma too, I have requested a 20 motif Blue Agate and asked my SA to keep an eye on one for me but now I really like the Magic one but would they match the bracelet? Mine is a dark shade of blue, is yours too?

I don't like the idea of the deposit upfront either, I mean why being pushy, let the product sell itself, they will be available soon I don't think they are limited edition.


----------



## ayshaa

Notorious Pink said:


> well, I wear magic pave pendant and earrings as everyday pieces so the bracelet would go with that. you could also link it with another five motif and wear as a necklace if you’re wearing a collared shirt or blouse.



Ooooohh that would look gorgeous then!  
I remember seeing your Pave collections, beautiful


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> And the hustle begins. Really hate this.  No, I won't put a deposit until I see it in person and choose the shade that I like. Jeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838952


Agree 100%! I remember last year all the hype around the “super limited” agate 10 motif and requiring a deposit months before it would be available. Fast forward to now...agate can easily be bought at most boutiques and online. The hustle and hype is so annoying! I get that it’s great for their sales, but give us a break!


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> That is the thing! What if the Blue Agate shade don't match the bracelet blue shade. I am in the same dilemma too, I have requested a 20 motif Blue Agate and asked my SA to keep an eye on one for me but now I really like the Magic one but would they match the bracelet? Mine is a dark shade of blue, is yours too?
> 
> I don't like the idea of the deposit upfront either, I mean why being pushy, let the product sell itself, they will be available soon I don't think they are limited edition.



I am sure they are used to people needing to match a new piece to an existing piece. That would be true of the carnelian, turquoise, blue agate, chalcedony, and really any stones other than onyx. I have considered getting the turquoise pendant to match my earrings (Perlee), and if I did, I would send my SA photos of my earrings so she could attempt to match them. However, ideally this would be done in person!


----------



## sammix3

Croissant said:


> Can anyone post photos of themselves styling the magic pendant, please? I’ve tried on several at the store and maybe it’s because I was wearing underwhelming clothing at the time but I didn’t get a sense of excitement modeling the necklace. I wonder how it can be styled for maximum “oomph”?


Here are a couple of pictures of me wearing the WG MOP magic pendant. Hope this helps since this would be the short chain option if you are considering the new magic pendants


----------



## Croissant

sammix3 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of me wearing the WG MOP magic pendant. Hope this helps since this would be the short chain option if you are considering the new magic pendants
> View attachment 4839504
> View attachment 4839505


what a beautiful mother of pearl. i wonder how it would look styled with fall and winter wear


----------



## ayshaa

sammix3 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of me wearing the WG MOP magic pendant. Hope this helps since this would be the short chain option if you are considering the new magic pendants
> View attachment 4839504
> View attachment 4839505



Beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous with the outfit and all 
I wish VCA would make more colors in these and not only exclusives. This one is on my wishlist for sure!


----------



## beansbeans

JewelryLover101 said:


> Agree 100%! I remember last year all the hype around the “super limited” agate 10 motif and requiring a deposit months before it would be available. Fast forward to now...agate can easily be bought at most boutiques and online. The hustle and hype is so annoying! I get that it’s great for their sales, but give us a break!



The only "justifiable" scenario is if prices were going up and a deposit is needed to lock in the old price. Other than that, a deposit really puts the customer at a disadvantage; they already have your money and might not go the extra mile to get you the stone that you want unless you're an established customer.


----------



## sammix3

Croissant said:


> what a beautiful mother of pearl. i wonder how it would look styled with fall and winter wear





ayshaa said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous with the outfit and all
> I wish VCA would make more colors in these and not only exclusives. This one is on my wishlist for sure!


Thank you both!  I’ll try to style it with some fall/winter outfits for you guys this weekend.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> I am sure they are used to people needing to match a new piece to an existing piece. That would be true of the carnelian, turquoise, blue agate, chalcedony, and really any stones other than onyx. I have considered getting the turquoise pendant to match my earrings (Perlee), and if I did, I would send my SA photos of my earrings so she could attempt to match them. However, ideally this would be done in person!


Nah. They don't give a flying kite. It is difficult to match stuff. I still haven't found 10 motif BA to match my bracelet. I have seen all the BA 10 motif in the country (about 12 pieces) . That's why I'm considering the BA MA necklace. We shall see. I'm not holding my  breath tbh. Waiting for the Covid to settle so one can travel again.


----------



## Alena21

beansbeans said:


> The only "justifiable" scenario is if prices were going up and a deposit is needed to lock in the old price. Other than that, a deposit really puts the customer at a disadvantage; they already have your money and might not go the extra mile to get you the stone that you want unless you're an established customer.


Yeah they don't go the extra mile. They just do the bare minimum and try to push a piece on you even if you don't like it.


----------



## MYH

I’m on the fence about the magic guilloche. A little worried it might be too blingy in the magic size.

The grey mop would be on my list if it were in yg and not rg. I don’t own any rg VCA and don’t plan on falling down that rabbit hole

The blue agate, I adore, but like many others want it to match my bracelet. So we shall see if my SA manages to find a match

the chalcedony is also on my list and I’ll probably get that one first.

Vca is doing a good job of getting me to open my wallet. And here I thought I was “done” with VCA and was ready to move into verdura


----------



## Alena21

I also think the Magic guilloche gives me 90's hip hop/mobster vibes. But this is just a picture. Might look good on rl. Keeping an open mind...


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Yeah they don't go the extra mile. They just do the bare minimum and try to push a piece on you even if you don't like it.


That’s sad to hear. What country are you in? I think it varies quite a bit sadly with VCA. I am grateful for mine, she goes the extra mile always but I heard for others it could be different depending on the Sa.


----------



## ayshaa

MYH said:


> I’m on the fence about the magic guilloche. A little worried it might be too blingy in the magic size.
> 
> The grey mop would be on my list if it were in yg and not rg. I don’t own any rg VCA and don’t plan on falling down that rabbit hole
> 
> The blue agate, I adore, but like many others want it to match my bracelet. So we shall see if my SA manages to find a match
> 
> the chalcedony is also on my list and I’ll probably get that one first.
> 
> Vca is doing a good job of getting me to open my wallet. And here I thought I was “done” with VCA and was ready to move into verdura



I have a similar size necklace in guilloche pattern too and I wear it with my magic as a layering necklace sometimes if I needed a bigger statement necklace. I went to try it out again and I do think it might be a bit too shiny, the guilloche reflects the light when it moves but it still a beautiful necklace and I believe the VCA version will be too. 




I think we will just have to wait and see 

Totally agree with you about that VCA keeping us on our toes lol I am actually glad they are coming out with new releases, I also thought I was done with my collection


----------



## Alena21

ayshaa said:


> That is the thing! What if the Blue Agate shade don't match the bracelet blue shade. I am in the same dilemma too, I have requested a 20 motif Blue Agate and asked my SA to keep an eye on one for me but now I really like the Magic one but would they match the bracelet? Mine is a dark shade of blue, is yours too?
> 
> I don't like the idea of the deposit upfront either, I mean why being pushy, let the product sell itself, they will be available soon I don't think they are limited edition.


Yes it is the dark one that look like lapis with purple undertone.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ayshaa said:


> I have a similar size necklace in guilloche pattern too and I wear it with my magic as a layering necklace sometimes if I needed a bigger statement necklace. I went to try it out again and I do think it might be a bit too shiny, the guilloche reflects the light when it moves but it still a beautiful necklace and I believe the VCA version will be too.
> 
> View attachment 4839916
> 
> 
> I think we will just have to wait and see
> 
> Totally agree with you about that VCA keeping us on our toes lol I am actually glad they are coming out with new releases, I also thought I was done with my collection


this is beautiful! where’s it from?


----------



## chrissiewong

I just heard from my SA that they are releasing the holiday pendant on October 1.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> I also think the Magic guilloche gives me 90's hip hop/mobster vibes. But this is just a picture. Might look good on rl. Keeping an open mind...



somewhere in the VCA subforum archive is my post from first trying on a Magic pendant.

i felt like I was channeling Flava Flav.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> somewhere in the VCA subforum archive is my post from first trying on a Magic pendant.
> 
> i felt like I was channeling Flava Flav.



We are so glad you got over that feeling!


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> I have a similar size necklace in guilloche pattern too and I wear it with my magic as a layering necklace sometimes if I needed a bigger statement necklace. I went to try it out again and I do think it might be a bit too shiny, the guilloche reflects the light when it moves but it still a beautiful necklace and I believe the VCA version will be too.
> 
> View attachment 4839916
> 
> 
> I think we will just have to wait and see
> 
> Totally agree with you about that VCA keeping us on our toes lol I am actually glad they are coming out with new releases, I also thought I was done with my collection



This is beautiful! So funny that VCA would come out with a very similar design!


----------



## sammix3

Croissant said:


> what a beautiful mother of pearl. i wonder how it would look styled with fall and winter wear


Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.


Croissant said:


> what a beautiful mother of pearl. i wonder how it would look styled with fall and winter wear


Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.


----------



## innerpeace85

sammix3 said:


> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> 
> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> View attachment 4840281
> View attachment 4840283
> View attachment 4840284


Love all your outfits! So chic


----------



## sammix3

innerpeace85 said:


> Love all your outfits! So chic


thank you! Now I’m wondering if I need the WG onyx one hehe


----------



## ayshaa

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> this is beautiful! where’s it from?


Thank you! It is beautiful  I bought it from a local gold boutique in my city (in UAE) and it actually is two face pendant one side is gold the other is mother of pearl. You can wear it both ways. I'll take another picture later if you wish 



DS2006 said:


> This is beautiful! So funny that VCA would come out with a very similar design!


Haha what a coincidence! I do believe this design looks more of a Roberto Coin designs though.  

I was talking to my SA about how much I want the Guilloche Magic pendant instead of the pave-guilloche pendant as I was planning to get it sometime at the end of the year but I told him I just need this one now lol I really cannot wait to see it in person! 



Alena21 said:


> Yes it is the dark one that look like lapis with purple undertone.



I saw a purple undertone Blue Agate on a picture on Instagram, it is the first time I see that shade! It must be gorgeous in person. These are the hard to match shades!  I hope you can find your matching pendant/necklace!


----------



## ayshaa

sammix3 said:


> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> 
> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> View attachment 4840281
> View attachment 4840283
> View attachment 4840284


Gorgeous! So chic! My favorite is the off white one


----------



## sammix3

ayshaa said:


> Gorgeous! So chic! My favorite is the off white one


I got the entire set from zara earlier this year


----------



## Croissant

sammix3 said:


> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> 
> Here are a few different fall/winter outfits I’d wear with my WG magic mop pendant.  I love how versatile it is.
> View attachment 4840281
> View attachment 4840283
> View attachment 4840284


 love it with the chanel suit and cream outfit especially!


----------



## cromagnon

Notorious Pink said:


> somewhere in the VCA subforum archive is my post from first trying on a Magic pendant.
> 
> i felt like I was channeling Flava Flav.



 Same here. I was so looking forward to get MA in malachite, but thickness of chain turned me off


----------



## so_sofya1985

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> Fresh from SA
> 
> View attachment 4834767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834774


Oh I’m late to this party but this is amazing!!!! They are now doing the GMOP in MA!  And Agate! Wowza


----------



## rk4265

These were just launched at nyc flagship. I don’t have any info but so beautiful


----------



## lilbluebear

rk4265 said:


> These were just launched at nyc flagship. I don’t have any info but so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4849594


Oh wow! Stunning. Will these be part of the rose de noel line? If so it caught my interest now! Beautiful!


----------



## fice16

rk4265 said:


> These were just launched at nyc flagship. I don’t have any info but so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4849594



Beautiful.  Is that a lapis flower ring? Wow.


----------



## rk4265

fice16 said:


> Beautiful.  Is that a lapis flower ring? Wow.


Yes the lapis lazuli flower ring is 22k. That’s the only price she gave me


----------



## fice16

rk4265 said:


> Yes the lapis lazuli flower ring is 22k. That’s the only price she gave me



Nice.  I have been holding off any new purchase recently.  If this lapis ring looks nice IRL, I may consider it as my new target.


----------



## Iyang

Lapis Ring is $23,000 and in between turquoise and MOP ring is $32,900
This is released in the US only for now


----------



## fice16

Iyang said:


> Lapis Ring is $23,000 and in between turquoise and MOP ring is $32,900
> This is released in the US only for now
> 
> View attachment 4849628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849629



You mean limited edition?  And not only NY boutique?  Thanks


----------



## Iyang

Brooch is $48,400.  As far as I know it is
sold out for now since the quantity is very limited.


----------



## Iyang

fice16 said:


> You mean limited edition?  And not only NY boutique?  Thanks


I don’t think it is limited edition and it is not limited to New York only.  I bought mine from a store in the West Coast.


----------



## fice16

Wow, congrats.  Would you mind to share some photos please?  I think they look beautiful.


----------



## Iyang

Here is the necklace.  Still available at 220k as far as I recall


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Iyang said:


> Brooch is $48,400.  As far as I know it is
> sold out for now since the quantity is very limited.
> 
> View attachment 4849639


i love this, will it be permanent collection or at least here for a wile?


----------



## fice16

Ok, I just placed an order for the ring.  Hopefully, it will go through tomorrow.  Will see.  Hope the ring looks nice.


----------



## gagabag

Oooh, the lapis ring is calling my name


----------



## Alena21

Both rings caught my eye


----------



## fice16

UPDATE:  Another lucky lady’s SA had completed the order for the last lapis ring in my ring size before my SA completed the order.  So, I will have to wait for the next availability in next month or so.


----------



## expatwife

OMG, how much are those earrings (the flowers realeased in the US only)?


----------



## Iyang

expatwife said:


> OMG, how much are those earrings (the flowers realeased in the US only)?


It is pre-launch in the US first.  France will be mid October and rest of the world will be mid November.


----------



## expatwife

Iyang said:


> It is pre-launch in the US first.  France will be mid October and rest of the world will be mid November.



Do you know what's the price is in the US? I just want to know if it's doable (20-35k) or not (35k plus)


----------



## MyHjourney

rk4265 said:


> These were just launched at nyc flagship. I don’t have any info but so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4849594


i wonder if they have lapis earrings for these and how much it cost! omgggg i need to save up for this


----------



## fice16

moilesmots said:


> i wonder if they have lapis earrings for these and how much it cost! omgggg i need to save up for this



They didn't show any pictures of lapis earrings, but I was wondering if it could be a SO option.  
Would like to get a pair of the lapis earrings if the MOP version can sit nicely on the ears.  Oh well, can't try the MOP earrings anytime soon due to COVID...


----------



## A.Stone

ayshaa said:


> I have a similar size necklace in guilloche pattern too and I wear it with my magic as a layering necklace sometimes if I needed a bigger statement necklace. I went to try it out again and I do think it might be a bit too shiny, the guilloche reflects the light when it moves but it still a beautiful necklace and I believe the VCA version will be too.
> 
> View attachment 4839916
> 
> 
> I think we will just have to wait and see
> 
> Totally agree with you about that VCA keeping us on our toes lol I am actually glad they are coming out with new releases, I also thought I was done with my collection





just noticed that the photo sent by my SA as a reference of the holiday pendant is actually the magic size...


----------



## innerpeace85

A.Stone said:


> View attachment 4853706
> 
> just noticed that the photo sent by my SA as a reference of the holiday pendant is actually the magic size...


I die!!!!! Stunning


----------



## ayshaa

A.Stone said:


> View attachment 4853706
> 
> just noticed that the photo sent by my SA as a reference of the holiday pendant is actually the magic size...


OMG!!! I need!!! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

OMG!! saw this on insta and had to share — photo creds to @mininana_land on insta


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> OMG!! saw this on insta and had to share — photo creds to @mininana_land on insta
> 
> View attachment 4853837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853839


hmm...would love to hear everyone’s opinions on this. i have the chalcedony bracelet, and i love the color so much, so i was certain i’d love this, but now that i see pictures i’m a little disappointed? close up it’s beautiful, but when worn it doesn’t seem to have much presence. i keep revisiting these pictures and trying to convince myself to love it


----------



## lynne_ross

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> OMG!! saw this on insta and had to share — photo creds to @mininana_land on insta
> 
> View attachment 4853837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853839


I love the close up picture of the stone but I admit I did not even notice it in your first picture at all. So yes it does seem to disappear and not be overly visible.


----------



## ayshaa

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> OMG!! saw this on insta and had to share — photo creds to @mininana_land on insta
> 
> View attachment 4853837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853839


OH my god! This is on my wishlist too of the new releases! SOOO pretty!!


----------



## oranGetRee

A.Stone said:


> View attachment 4853706
> 
> just noticed that the photo sent by my SA as a reference of the holiday pendant is actually the magic size...


I do hope it is! The price of the holiday pendant seems too good to be in the magic size


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> hmm...would love to hear everyone’s opinions on this. i have the chalcedony bracelet, and i love the color so much, so i was certain i’d love this, but now that i see pictures i’m a little disappointed? close up it’s beautiful, but when worn it doesn’t seem to have much presence. i keep revisiting these pictures and trying to convince myself to love it



I don’t think it should be worn with white. This would pop so much better against black....or pretty much any not-pale color.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

photo creds to @juliachuu on insta!


----------



## fice16

expatwife said:


> Do you know what's the price is in the US? I just want to know if it's doable (20-35k) or not (35k plus)



Hello, I just got the pricing info for the MOP earrings.  They are USD$ 28800.  HTH.


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> photo creds to @juliachuu on insta!
> 
> View attachment 4854223



If that's a btf ring, it is on the huge side.


----------



## baghagg

DS2006 said:


> If that's a btf ring, it is on the huge side.


Huge and too pointy


----------



## HADASSA

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> photo creds to @juliachuu on insta!
> 
> View attachment 4854223


Rose de Noel meets Contes d'Hiver...thinking....thinking...thinking...just too busy.


----------



## A.Stone

oranGetRee said:


> I do hope it is! The price of the holiday pendant seems too good to be in the magic size


Oh, no, sorry for the confusion...The holiday pendant is in vintage size. I was trying to say that some new releases are in stores now. I’ve seen photos of all magic necklaces.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

another picture, also from @juliachuu on insta. these are beautiful but massive, lol!


----------



## fice16

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> another picture, also from @juliachuu on insta. these are beautiful but massive, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4854431



Yes, the lapis ring is very beautiful and massive indeed.   
Hope to receive mine soon too.


----------



## so_sofya1985

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> photo creds to @juliachuu on insta!
> 
> View attachment 4854223


I know I’m going to be on the minority side but I honestly am not feeling neither of the rings.... (thank god for my wallet)....
The new MA GMOP on the other hand... I am going to waddle my way to the store soon enough to take a closer Look


----------



## LuckyMe14

so_sofya1985 said:


> I know I’m going to be on the minority side but I honestly am not feeling neither of the rings.... (thank god for my wallet)....
> The new MA GMOP on the other hand... I am going to waddle my way to the store soon enough to take a closer Look


You need to be very soon, so you can pick the best GMOP  Not enabling at all! Haha. I really love GMOP! Please take some pics for us


----------



## Phoenix123

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> photo creds to @juliachuu on insta!
> 
> View attachment 4854223



I'd absolutely love this if it weren't for the "things" (sorry, dunno what to call them) jutting out from underneath.  Would be better if they were leaves.

I do like that there is a border of metal+diamonds around the edges to protect the MOP and TQ.  Why couldn't they have done this for their regular RdN?!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LuckyMe14 said:


> You need to be very soon, so you can pick the best GMOP  Not enabling at all! Haha. I really love GMOP! Please take some pics for us


Nah I don’t think there will be a problem to find the “right” one now they are in production! I can’t do before October for personal reasons! But looking forward to it! Still hoping to find that “blood red” carnelian too!


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> I know I’m going to be on the minority side but I honestly am not feeling neither of the rings.... (thank god for my wallet)....
> The new MA GMOP on the other hand... I am going to waddle my way to the store soon enough to take a closer Look


Same...not feeling the whole line. Yay for wallet!


----------



## LuckyMe14

so_sofya1985 said:


> Nah I don’t think there will be a problem to find the “right” one now they are in production! I can’t do before October for personal reasons! But looking forward to it! Still hoping to find that “blood red” carnelian too!


Yes, it is indeed also hard to get a good blood red... Seen some carnelian bracelets, but was not impressed (to orange/brown for my liking). Hope you find the right shade for you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

LuckyMe14 said:


> Yes, it is indeed also hard to get a good blood red... Seen some carnelian bracelets, but was not impressed (to orange/brown for my liking). Hope you find the right shade for you!


I’m hopeful! as I’d be interested in a 10, I think croissant member here mentioned it’s easier to find it in 10 rather than 20 in that shade!


----------



## Alena21

A.Stone said:


> View attachment 4853706
> 
> just noticed that the photo sent by my SA as a reference of the holiday pendant is actually the magic size...


And the gold medal goes to.... this is massive !


----------



## innerpeace85

Saw this pic on VCA website


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m hopeful! as I’d be interested in a 10, I think croissant member here mentioned it’s easier to find it in 10 rather than 20 in that shade!


yes! i had the most gorgeous carnelian in a 10 and couldnt find a carnelian in a 20 that i liked. 10 will be easier for you. i regret letting that 10 go!


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> yes! i had the most gorgeous carnelian in a 10 and couldnt find a carnelian in a 20 that i liked. 10 will be easier for you. i regret letting that 10 go!


How about 2 gorgeous burgundy 10 motifs? And yes, deep red carnelian pieces are so hard to find.  I know.


----------



## expatwife

fice16 said:


> Hello, I just got the pricing info for the MOP earrings.  They are USD$ 28800.  HTH.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> How about 2 gorgeous burgundy 10 motifs? And yes, deep red carnelian pieces are so hard to find.  I know.


finding two 10's to match may be difficult. plus, to be honest i think i like the idea of a 20 hammered gold motif (undecided on YG or SO WG) and a 10 motif stone added to the mix for an interesting pop. i feel like for me, it makes the. most sense. so id like to re-add the carnelian 10 to my collection at some point and a malachite 10 and get a 20 motif in a foundational color- meaning full on metal, no stone (unless it's diamond!!) but now that WG guilloche is on the table, i am in trouble because i have a 15 YG guillcohe (10 motif and 5 motif) and wonder if a 10 motif WG guilloche might not be stunning on its own or mixed with the YG i have.


----------



## lisawhit

Croissant said:


> finding two 10's to match may be difficult. plus, to be honest i think i like the idea of a 20 hammered gold motif (undecided on YG or SO WG) and a 10 motif stone added to the mix for an interesting pop. i feel like for me, it makes the. most sense. so id like to re-add the carnelian 10 to my collection at some point and a malachite 10 and get a 20 motif in a foundational color- meaning full on metal, no stone (unless it's diamond!!) but now that WG guilloche is on the table, i am in trouble because i have a 15 YG guillcohe (10 motif and 5 motif) and wonder if a 10 motif WG guilloche might not be stunning on its own or mixed with the YG i have.


I like you're thought process....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> finding two 10's to match may be difficult. plus, to be honest i think i like the idea of a 20 hammered gold motif (undecided on YG or SO WG) and a 10 motif stone added to the mix for an interesting pop. i feel like for me, it makes the. most sense. so id like to re-add the carnelian 10 to my collection at some point and a malachite 10 and get a 20 motif in a foundational color- meaning full on metal, no stone (unless it's diamond!!) but now that WG guilloche is on the table, i am in trouble because i have a 15 YG guillcohe (10 motif and 5 motif) and wonder if a 10 motif WG guilloche might not be stunning on its own or mixed with the YG i have.


Hey lady, why are you saying white guilloche is on the table? Are they making that now? I haven’t seen it in the pictures let me go back and re check... im confused
i checked the pics from my SA of whats coming and it’s the same as page 1 here...could you please clarify if they starting to make white guilloche 10?


----------



## Alena21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey lady, why are you saying white guilloche is on the table? Are they making that now? I haven’t seen it in the pictures let me go back and re check... im confused
> i checked the pics from my SA of whats coming and it’s the same as page 1 here...could you please clarify if they starting to make white guilloche 10?


One misunderstanding and the speculation begins


----------



## so_sofya1985

Please clarify for me then?


----------



## Alena21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Please clarify for me then?


She needs to clarify it.
I understood she talks SO or in not so near future. Again I might have misunderstood. 
Same situation in the HP 2020 thread. 
It escalated from "I wish there were LE WG Guilloche earrings with diamonds to when are they coming out" in a couple of posts. In fact nobody knows if there are EVER going to be earrings like this.


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey lady, why are you saying white guilloche is on the table? Are they making that now? I haven’t seen it in the pictures let me go back and re check... im confused
> i checked the pics from my SA of whats coming and it’s the same as page 1 here...could you please clarify if they starting to make white guilloche 10?



The holiday vintage Alhambra single motif pendant this year is white gold guilloche, so maybe people are speculating they will eventually offer other pieces. Right now, that one pendant is all there is.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Please clarify for me then?


the holiday pendant will be white guilloche and i am ASSuming it will eventually be offered as part of their collection. in the meantime my SA offered to check and see if white guilloche 10 motif can be special ordered since its now a thing they are producing (for the pendant)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> the holiday pendant will be white guilloche and i am ASSuming it will eventually be offered as part of their collection. in the meantime my SA offered to check and see if white guilloche 10 motif can be special ordered since its now a thing they are producing (for the pendant)


Oh yes my SA just sent it to me, so I asked her if a 10 motif Guilloche exists and she said it can be SOed.
So I bet in a few years it will be here...


----------



## sammix3

Croissant said:


> the holiday pendant will be white guilloche and i am ASSuming it will eventually be offered as part of their collection. in the meantime my SA offered to check and see if white guilloche 10 motif can be special ordered since its now a thing they are producing (for the pendant)





so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh yes my SA just sent it to me, so I asked her if a 10 motif Guilloche exists and she said it can be SOed.
> So I bet in a few years it will be here...


I wish they would just release WG and RG guilloche into the regular collection so we don’t have to SO and pay the premium


----------



## Alena21

sammix3 said:


> I wish they would just release WG and RG guilloche into the regular collection so we don’t have to SO and pay the premium


If pple hold on and don't SO it it will join the regular line faster but..  common sense is not prevalent when ladies are shopping so they are hit with the SO premium.
 VCA are not stupid they just use people's weakness to profit.


----------



## baghagg

Alena21 said:


> If pple hold on and don't SO it it will join the regular line faster but..  common sense is not prevalent when ladies are shopping so they are hit with the SO premium.
> VCA are not stupid they just use people's weakness to profit.


100%


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> If pple hold on and don't SO it it will join the regular line faster but..  common sense is not prevalent when ladies are shopping so they are hit with the SO premium.
> VCA are not stupid they just use people's weakness to profit.


i think about inflation too. 10 motif guilloche was 10,766 usd with tax. tomorrow it will be 11,305. white gold version will cost anywhere from 500-1,000 more than YG. add to that a few more potential price increases over the next few years, plus inflation. i think that extra 3,500 will work itself out if purchased now.


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> i think about inflation too. 10 motif guilloche was 10,766 usd with tax. tomorrow it will be 11,305. white gold version will cost anywhere from 500-1,000 more than YG. add to that a few more potential price increases over the next few years, plus inflation. i think that extra 3,500 will work itself out if purchased now.


Idk. The price pple paid for SO grey mother of pearl MA pendant was close to 50%  mark up.  They did cry faul when they saw it added to the regular line.  30% is not set in stone.


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> Idk. The price pple paid for SO grey mother of pearl MA pendant was close to 50%  mark up.  They did cry faul when they saw it added to the regular line.  30% is not set in stone.


I agree it’s a weird premium that needs to be weighed pro/con. Kind of like buying a brand new Hermes on the secondary market. The markup is insane. It makes retail look cheap. I wouldn’t pay 50% markup for the WG. A few thousand extra for something special that I love seems ok  But I would be sooooo ticked off if my “special” piece suddenly became readily available.


----------



## Marawi

why the gillouche ring doesn't have a diamond like other vintage alhambra rings?


----------



## cattttrannn

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> another picture, also from @juliachuu on insta. these are beautiful but massive, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4854431
> 
> 
> sunnylovesjewelry said:
> 
> 
> 
> another picture, also from @juliachuu on insta. these are beautiful but massive, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4854431
Click to expand...

Just put down deposit for this ring today to beat the price increase. I like it having the border to protect the stone ( I clumsily broke a few pieces of jewelry already)


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> I agree it’s a weird premium that needs to be weighed pro/con. Kind of like buying a brand new Hermes on the secondary market. The markup is insane. It makes retail look cheap. I wouldn’t pay 50% markup for the WG. A few thousand extra for something special that I love seems ok  But I would be sooooo ticked off if my “special” piece suddenly became readily available.



I felt the same (ie. "ticked" off) about my MA grey MOP pendant, particularly bec it didn't meet my initial specification (ie. it must match the charm on my MA bracelet).  It is beautiful on its own but I felt that VCA didn't deliver.  I really didn't mind the premium if I'd got what I wanted.

Also, for these WG guilloche LE earrings, I'd be ok paying the premium and let's hope that they don't become part of the permanent collections a few months/a year later (which is what happened with my grey MOP MA pendant).  I think the reason people (at least myself) SO is that we want it now, we want instant gratification.  But please, do not upset us by putting the same, into the permanent collections, a few months to a year later.  A few years' lapse, I think, is fair game.


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> I agree it’s a weird premium that needs to be weighed pro/con. Kind of like buying a brand new Hermes on the secondary market. The markup is insane. It makes retail look cheap. I wouldn’t pay 50% markup for the WG. A few thousand extra for something special that I love seems ok  But I would be sooooo ticked off if my “special” piece suddenly became readily available.


I don't think VCA cares about hurting customers feelings by mass producing SO designs. They do what would bring them the most profit naturally. One can't blame them.


----------



## shinelove20

I absolutely love the WG Guilloche pendant - it's a pity I just got the WG Pave pendant in sweet size earlier this year.
I really wish they will release WG guilloche 6 motif bracelet in sweet size too.

(First post here, hi ladies!)


----------



## am2022

Anybody here put the downpayment for 20 motif blue agate?  Pls share your thoughts vs 10 motif? thanks


----------



## cloee

They may also use SO as basis to determine designs/combo that are sought after, and depending on the amount of SOs they get, eventually have it permanently.


----------



## DS2006

cloee said:


> They may also use SO as basis to determine designs/combo that are sought after, and depending on the amount of SOs they get, eventually have it permanently.



I have thought about that, too. I felt like so many people special ordering the gray mop actually prompted them to add it to the regular offerings.


----------



## Alena21

cloee said:


> They may also use SO as basis to determine designs/combo that are sought after, and depending on the amount of SOs they get, eventually have it permanently.


Of course they do!


----------



## gagabag

Do we know when exactly in Oct these are coming out? I’m still pining for those earrings


----------



## baghagg

DS2006 said:


> I have thought about that, too. I felt like so many people special ordering the gray mop actually prompted them to add it to the regular offerings.


Yes, that is the flip side to the "wait it out" coin for sure..


----------



## baghagg

amacasa said:


> Anybody here put the _*downpayment*_ for 20 motif blue agate?  Pls share your thoughts vs 10 motif? thanks


Down payment made me smile - like a house or a car lol - that's how pricey they are!!!


----------



## ayshaa

I just saw this on instagram.. 
I just wished the lighting was better to show the rose gold pieces, they all look yellowish here


----------



## Alena21

Can't wait for the new pieces to be released. Need something new and exciting to talk about. Getting bored


----------



## lynne_ross

Has anyone tried the onyx and pave earrings? If I had the bracelet I would be jumping at them!


----------



## Croissant

ayshaa said:


> I just saw this on instagram..
> I just wished the lighting was better to show the rose gold pieces, they all look yellowish here
> 
> View attachment 4858539


yeeesh unpopular opinion here (and i am a guilloche LOVER!) the guilloche in magic pendant size is way too much. it reminds me of flava flav's clocks.


----------



## Tinklemd

What did not make sense to me is that they publish the prices for pieces coming out in 10/1,  but have a price increase on 9/24 and then subject these new pieces to the price increase! ‍♀️ What do you think?  And did your SA allow you to secure the price?  NM was not allowed to do that. 



lisawhit said:


> 20 motif Agate - $16,800
> 
> 
> Ring $3300
> 
> 
> Earrings $15,200
> 
> 
> Magic pendants:
> 
> 
> Grey MOP $5650
> 
> 
> Chalcedony $6500
> 
> 
> Agate $6150
> 
> 
> Gold Guilloche $7200
> 
> 
> Watch $14,700


----------



## lynne_ross

Croissant said:


> yeeesh unpopular opinion here (and i am a guilloche LOVER!) the guilloche in magic pendant size is way too much. it reminds me of flava flav's clocks.


Haha - wish you on this one. But I am not a huge fan of the pattern.


----------



## ayshaa

Croissant said:


> yeeesh unpopular opinion here (and i am a guilloche LOVER!) the guilloche in magic pendant size is way too much. it reminds me of flava flav's clocks.


Hahaha NOOO! You have to wait and see how it'll look on someone first 
I had to look up who is Flava lol 

I am really excited for that pendant! It will suit my style better than the 20 motifs guilloche or the vintage pendant which I would  hardly wear.. it's a matter of personal preference I guess


----------



## Onthego

Tinklemd said:


> What did not make sense to me is that they publish the prices for pieces coming out in 10/1,  but have a price increase on 9/24 and then subject these new pieces to the price increase! ‍♀️ What do you think?  And did your SA allow you to secure the price?  NM was not allowed to do that.


This is exactly the question I have had all along. Did these pieces go up in price? Does anyone know for sure?
Yes Tinkle I did pay in full (previous years I was allowed just a deposit) as suggested by my SA to lock in price. I bought the magic GMOP. But I also told her I wanted the HP and she didn’t ask me to pay anything for that. So my current impression is the new pieces will be subject to increase but the HP will not. But at this point I am not sure about that. Yes the timing of this increase is extremely awkward.


----------



## VCALoverNY

Tinklemd said:


> What did not make sense to me is that they publish the prices for pieces coming out in 10/1,  but have a price increase on 9/24 and then subject these new pieces to the price increase! ‍♀ What do you think?  And did your SA allow you to secure the price?  NM was not allowed to do that.



Couldn’t agree more. YES.


----------



## Croissant

ayshaa said:


> Hahaha NOOO! You have to wait and see how it'll look on someone first
> I had to look up who is Flava lol
> 
> I am really excited for that pendant! It will suit my style better than the 20 motifs guilloche or the vintage pendant which I would  hardly wear.. it's a matter of personal preference I guess


you're right, i have to see it on !


----------



## simurgh

Duplicate, sorry!


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> yeeesh unpopular opinion here (and i am a guilloche LOVER!) the guilloche in magic pendant size is way too much. it reminds me of flava flav's clocks.





Croissant said:


> yeeesh unpopular opinion here (and i am a guilloche LOVER!) the guilloche in magic pendant size is way too much. it reminds me of flava flav's clocks.


Yes it is too big. Like a solid lump of gold. Very hip hop 90's "chic"...not my style


----------



## DS2006

I think I might like the solid hammered gold version more than the guilloche in the Magic pendant. Wish they had offered that first.


----------



## 911snowball

DS, that is a great idea!


----------



## H Ever After

The closest VCA to me is in a NM, and my SA there just informed me that these pieces are only launching in VCA boutiques on 10/1, and she’s not sure when the NM stores will be getting them if at all. Has anyone else heard this?

I’m wondering because she told me the same thing when new pieces were launched earlier this year on 6/1... I wanted the grey MOP RG vintage pendant and she told me only the flagship in NY got those pieces on 6/1, and that the release to the other VCA and NM boutiques was delayed until the end of July. At that time NM had filed for bankruptcy and was open by appts only, so I figured it was COVID-related and didn’t think much of it. But now NM is fully open and she’s giving me the same story with the 10/1 pieces, so I’m starting to wonder...


----------



## Chanbal

2020 has been a year to forget for me. *@ShoooSh *thanks for posting those gorgeous pieces, I plan to choose one so I'll have something good to remember. The Blue Agate Magic Pendent is very tempting. I love magic pendents...


----------



## tensgrl

When I was on the phone last week with the e-boutique concierge, I asked her whether the WG pave and onyx earrings were also available.  She said not until Oct. 1 and that they were about $16,000.  I then asked if they would be subject to the price increase and she said no, that the price she gave me was the price they would be.


----------



## HADASSA

H Ever After said:


> The closest VCA to me is in a NM, and my SA there just informed me that these pieces are only launching in VCA boutiques on 10/1, and she’s not sure when the NM stores will be getting them if at all. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I’m wondering because she told me the same thing when new pieces were launched earlier this year on 6/1... I wanted the grey MOP RG vintage pendant and she told me only the flagship in NY got those pieces on 6/1, and that the release to the other VCA and NM boutiques was delayed until the end of July. At that time _*NM had filed for bankruptcy*_ and was open by appts only, so I figured it was COVID-related and didn’t think much of it. But now NM is fully open and she’s giving me the same story with the 10/1 pieces, so I’m starting to wonder...



I have heard the same - and I think the Chapter 11 filing is working against them badly. I feel sorry for ALL their SAs with the Holidays approaching


----------



## 911snowball

Good to know tensgrl!  I am very interested in these earrings and  eagerly awaiting their arrival!


----------



## DS2006

tensgrl said:


> When I was on the phone last week with the e-boutique concierge, I asked her whether the WG pave and onyx earrings were also available.  She said not until Oct. 1 and that they were about $16,000.  I then asked if they would be subject to the price increase and she said no, that the price she gave me was the price they would be.



This makes sense to me. I didn't really believe they had one price pre-release and a higher price on the day they are actually released since it is after the price increase. I think some SAs gave incorrect information....but we shall see when Oct 1 comes!

(I was totally wrong on this. Those earrings would be close to $16k with the price increase. See my next post below.)


----------



## Paola1976

Tinklemd said:


> What did not make sense to me is that they publish the prices for pieces coming out in 10/1,  but have a price increase on 9/24 and then subject these new pieces to the price increase! ‍♀ What do you think?  And did your SA allow you to secure the price?  NM was not allowed to do that.


The GMOP is $5,900.  Just left deposit yesterday.


----------



## Paola1976

H Ever After said:


> The closest VCA to me is in a NM, and my SA there just informed me that these pieces are only launching in VCA boutiques on 10/1, and she’s not sure when the NM stores will be getting them if at all. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I’m wondering because she told me the same thing when new pieces were launched earlier this year on 6/1... I wanted the grey MOP RG vintage pendant and she told me only the flagship in NY got those pieces on 6/1, and that the release to the other VCA and NM boutiques was delayed until the end of July. At that time NM had filed for bankruptcy and was open by appts only, so I figured it was COVID-related and didn’t think much of it. But now NM is fully open and she’s giving me the same story with the 10/1 pieces, so I’m starting to wonder...


The boutique in Miami Florida only received 3. Just saw them yesterday. Price is $5,900


----------



## Paola1976

Very few pieces and yes only to the big stores. This is in the Miami Design District, they received around 3 of each of the new magic pendants.


----------



## nicole0612

tensgrl said:


> When I was on the phone last week with the e-boutique concierge, I asked her whether the WG pave and onyx earrings were also available.  She said not until Oct. 1 and that they were about $16,000.  I then asked if they would be subject to the price increase and she said no, that the price she gave me was the price they would be.





DS2006 said:


> This makes sense to me. I didn't really believe they had one price pre-release and a higher price on the day they are actually released since it is after the price increase. I think some SAs gave incorrect information....but we shall see when Oct 1 comes!



Some prices do seem like they may increase though. For example the previously quoted price for the blue agate 20 seems in line with the old prices doesn’t it?


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> Some prices do seem like they may increase though. For example the previously quoted price for the blue agate 20 seems in line with the old prices doesn’t it?



You are totally right. My post was wishful thinking only!!!

10 motif carnelian is now $8500 and 20 is $17,000

10 motif blue agate is now $8800, so 20 should be $17,600  (price given for pre-release was $16,800)


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> You are totally right. My post was wishful thinking only!!!
> 
> 10 motif carnelian is now $8500 and 20 is $17,000
> 
> 10 motif blue agate is now $8800, so 20 should be $17,600  (price given for pre-release was $16,800)


There should be a button for “agree” because I don’t “like”


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> There should be a button for “agree” because I don’t “like”


There is a button for "aNgree"  

Now it's not fair to advertise PRE-LAUNCH prices, only to have VCA increase the prices on the very said pieces which are not yet available  
Did SAs require a FULL DEPOSIT to lock in the price on these new pieces? Remember the purchasing power is always in the hands of the consumer.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> There is a button for "aNgree"
> 
> Now it's not fair to advertise PRE-LAUNCH prices, only to have VCA increase the prices on the very said pieces which are not yet available
> Did SAs require a FULL DEPOSIT to lock in the price on these new pieces? Remember the purchasing power is always in the hands of the consumer.


I Love this!! Too funny!


----------



## lynne_ross

tensgrl said:


> When I was on the phone last week with the e-boutique concierge, I asked her whether the WG pave and onyx earrings were also available.  She said not until Oct. 1 and that they were about $16,000.  I then asked if they would be subject to the price increase and she said no, that the price she gave me was the price they would be.


16000 usd looks about right when compared to grey mop price. I was told 13300 in the U.K. which is 400 pounds more than grey mop piece.


----------



## DS2006

HADASSA said:


> There is a button for "aNgree"
> 
> Now it's not fair to advertise PRE-LAUNCH prices, only to have VCA increase the prices on the very said pieces which are not yet available
> Did SAs require a FULL DEPOSIT to lock in the price on these new pieces? Remember the purchasing power is always in the hands of the consumer.



I totally agree. First they have a price increase so people have to try and make last minute purchases, and then they have pre-launch prices at the same time for pieces that will be out a week later at a higher price?!  I did buy before the increase since I wanted something for the holidays anyway, but I couldn't do that and buy pieces not even released yet at the same time! (However, they likely don't care very much about lowly customers like me, either!   )


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> I totally agree. First they have a price increase so people have to try and make last minute purchases, and then they have pre-launch prices at the same time for pieces that will be out a week later at a higher price?!  I did buy before the increase since I wanted something for the holidays anyway, but I couldn't do that and buy pieces not even released yet at the same time! *(However, they likely don't care very much about lowly customers like me, either!   )*


I was going to address this (see bolded in your post) in the TURQUOISE THREAD but I didn't want to step on any corns. But this business of a LUXURY HOUSE "offering" us something like we are waiting on crumbs from the Master's Table is really not a nice feeling. I want to keep this thread ON TOPIC before my post gets removed.

I am totally against this practice of VCA introducing NEW PIECES pre-price increase and then tacking on the higher price in time for the launch. It is NOT the first time they have done this


----------



## Alena21

For the people worried that only a few pieces are released of the new launch. Don't worry! It will be slowly trickling in like the blue agate. No need to hurry and put deposits down. It is part of the regular line. If it is out of stock it will come back in stock. Don't panic and take your time.


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> I was going to address this (see bolded in your post) in the TURQUOISE THREAD but I didn't want to step on any corns. But this business of a LUXURY HOUSE "offering" us something like we are waiting on crumbs from the Master's Table is really not a nice feeling. I want to keep this thread ON TOPIC before my post gets removed.
> 
> I am totally against this practice of VCA introducing NEW PIECES pre-price increase and then tacking on the higher price in time for the launch. It is NOT the first time they have done this


It works making people panic buying and putting deposits down. Am I against it?? Totally! But the only one that can stop this is the customer not succumbing to this.  But they always are. It is not crazy the one that eats the cake.  Blame it on weak , fomo customers


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> There is a button for "aNgree"
> 
> Now it's not fair to advertise PRE-LAUNCH prices, only to have VCA increase the prices on the very said pieces which are not yet available
> Did SAs require a FULL DEPOSIT to lock in the price on these new pieces? Remember the purchasing power is always in the hands of the consumer.


Yes they asked me for FULL deposit. I told them kindly to FO.


----------



## DS2006

I don't think anyone is worried about the quantity of pieces of the new launch since these are permanent collection pieces. VCA offered them at a lower price for a week or two at before they were released and some people wanted to take advantage of that. It was just ridiculous timing to introduce a new line right when they were increasing prices and offering a lower price for such a brief period of time.  I certainly prefer the lower prices, but I had major items on my wishlist that I wanted to buy before the increase and couldn't also buy items from the new release at the same time.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> I don't think anyone is worried about the quantity of pieces of the new launch since these are permanent collection pieces. VCA offered them at a lower price for a week or two at before they were released and some people wanted to take advantage of that. It was just ridiculous timing to introduce a new line right when they were increasing prices and offering a lower price for such a brief period of time.  I certainly prefer the lower prices, but I had major items on my wishlist that I wanted to buy before the increase and couldn't also buy items from the new release at the same time.


See it and try it on before you buy and choose what you want or pay blindly for what you are given to save meager couple of hundred..... i choose the latter... I'm not even sure if I would want to add any of the new pieces to my collection. But luxury brands like to condition their customers as we already established and VCA is no different.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> For the people worried that only a few pieces are released of the new launch. Don't worry! It will be slowly trickling in like the blue agate. No need to hurry and put deposits down. It is part of the regular line. If it is out of stock it will come back in stock. Don't panic and take your time.





DS2006 said:


> I don't think anyone is worried about the quantity of pieces of the new launch since these are permanent collection pieces. VCA offered them at a lower price for a week or two at before they were released and some people wanted to take advantage of that. It was just ridiculous timing to introduce a new line right when they were increasing prices and offering a lower price for such a brief period of time.  I certainly prefer the lower prices, but I had major items on my wishlist that I wanted to buy before the increase and couldn't also buy items from the new release at the same time.



I agree - no need to rush out. A new batch will be released ever so often. Guess who is laughing all the way to the bank??  Or worst yet, if our SAs think we are worthy enough to be "offered?"


----------



## oranGetRee

I guess I am not worthy enough! Lol
My SA hasn’t updated me anything about the holiday pendant or anything from the new releases. I guess they would be taking care of their high spenders first and working down the list.


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> See it and try it on before you buy and choose what you want or pay blindly for what you are given to save meager couple of hundred..... i choose the latter... I'm not even sure if I would want to add any of the new pieces to my collection. But luxury brands like to condition their customers as we already established and VCA is no different.



I have to pay for everything I buy and have it sent to me before I see it and try it on (other than things I have tried on in the past), since I'd have to fly to go to a boutique. Fortunately they allow exchanges from the boutique and returns from the online site. I still have current items that are higher priority for me, so I am not likely to be buying from the new releases anytime soon.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Paola1976 said:


> Very few pieces and yes only to the big stores. This is in the Miami Design District, they received around 3 of each of the new magic pendants.


Hi dear, did you see the new Sweet Alhambra watch?


----------



## HADASSA

oranGetRee said:


> I guess I am not worthy enough! Lol
> My SA hasn’t updated me anything about the holiday pendant or anything from the new releases. I guess they would be taking care of their high spenders first and working down the list.


Get a new SA - even if you are purchasing a SWEET ALHAMBRA, he/she ought to make you feel important. KNOW YOUR WORTH...LOVE YOURSELF


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> Get a new SA - even if you are purchasing a SWEET ALHAMBRA, he/she ought to make you feel important. KNOW YOUR WORTH...LOVE YOURSELF


Completely agree with this!! That’s why Chanel doesn’t get my money


----------



## Alena21

Trying to find a matching shade for my  BA 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bracelet....


----------



## oranGetRee

I saw the new releases. The watch is an absolute stunner! The pink mop matches so perfectly with the rose gold


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> I saw the new releases. The watch is an absolute stunner! The pink mop matches so perfectly with the rose gold


Pics?


----------



## oranGetRee

Alena21 said:


> Pics?



Sadly, We were asked not to take pics.


----------



## Alena21

Where is the joy if one can't take pics. They killed Xmas metaphorically speaking.


----------



## oranGetRee

The SA was so worried that we would take pics and kept reminding us not to do so. Hence no pic for new Oct releases and no pic for Holiday Pendant


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> The SA was so worried that we would take pics and kept reminding us not to do so. Hence no pic for new Oct releases and no pic for Holiday Pendant


Just feast your eyes on my pic then.  Haha


----------



## oranGetRee

Looking forward to modeling pics from everyone!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

oranGetRee said:


> I saw the new releases. The watch is an absolute stunner! The pink mop matches so perfectly with the rose gold


Thank you for sharing, I'm interested in this watch   
Was the dial also rose gold? Thanks in advance


----------



## Comfortably Numb

oranGetRee said:


> The SA was so worried that we would take pics and kept reminding us not to do so. Hence no pic for new Oct releases and no pic for Holiday Pendant



And here I was this whole time thinking they were trying to actually sell jewelry!


----------



## Alena21

Comfortably Numb said:


> And here I was this whole time thinking they were trying to actually sell jewelry!


They would rather you go and see it in person because the chance of buying is bigger this way. Just upping the hipe by not allowing pics.


----------



## oranGetRee

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you for sharing, I'm interested in this watch
> Was the dial also rose gold? Thanks in advance



yes it is! Guilloche rose gold

the only thing that is stopping me from snapping it up is the price.


----------



## oranGetRee

VCA website updated! The new pieces are up!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

oranGetRee said:


> yes it is! Guilloche rose gold
> 
> the only thing that is stopping me from snapping it up is the price.


Thank you


----------



## Alena21

View attachment 4864531


----------



## Alena21

Here are all the MA pendants on me. The moment anything touches my neck the skin turns red so the red blotches-sorry). My skin is very sensitive. Skin colour NC 10.


----------



## innerpeace85

Alena21 said:


> Here are all the MA pendants on me.
> 
> View attachment 4864541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864544



what did you think of the magic Alhambra guilloche pendant?


----------



## Alena21

innerpeace85 said:


> what did you think of the magic Alhambra guilloche pendant?


I actually REALLY liked it.  It is beautiful! I'm inclined to get the Blue Agate first though.  It was my favourite!


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4864529
> View attachment 4864530
> View attachment 4864531
> View attachment 4864535
> View attachment 4864536


oh wow, those earrings


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> oh wow, those earrings


They were stunning.  But all are permanent collection so no rush. I need to ponder what I would like the most to get next.  After the HP that is already around my neck. Hahah


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> They were stunning.  But all are permanent collection so no rush. I need to ponder what I would like the most to get next.  After the HP that is already around my neck. Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864555


Was going to ask you if you had a pic! Too lazy to go to store today.


----------



## oranGetRee

Alena21 said:


> Here are all the MA pendants on me. The moment anything touches my neck the skin turns red so the red blotches-sorry). My skin is very sensitive. Skin colour NC 10.
> 
> View attachment 4864541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864544



The guilloche looks fabulous on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

All the magics are beautiful. I thought the guillloche would be too much but it is beautiful.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> They were stunning.  But all are permanent collection so no rush. I need to ponder what I would like the most to get next.  After the HP that is already around my neck. Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864555


They are gorgeous on you! I am so, so screwed! I gotta have it! I just ordered it


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> They are gorgeous on you! I am so, so screwed! I gotta have it! I just ordered it


Thank you! Can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> The guilloche looks fabulous on you!


Thank you.  I was surprised how much I loved it despite its size.


----------



## fice16

Alena21 said:


> Trying to find a matching shade for my  BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bracelet....



Alena, did you get this BA MA pendant?  It looks very beautiful with deep blue color.


----------



## Alena21

Here is the guilloche ring.


----------



## Alena21

fice16 said:


> Alena, did you get this BA MA pendant?  It looks very beautiful with deep blue color.


Nope. I just got the HP. I'm going to look at the pics go and try several times before buying to make sure I really love it. No impulse purchases for me!( or so I'm trying to convince myself)


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> Nope. I just got the HP. I'm going to look at the pics go and try several times before buying to make sure I really love it. No impulse purchases for me!( or so I'm trying to convince myself)


Please put us out of our misery and share _*more* _mod pics of the HP


----------



## ayshaa

Alena21 said:


> Here is the guilloche ring.
> View attachment 4864569



Everything looked absolutely gorgeous on you!
OMG the ring is stunning! I LOVE IT! Everything you shared is gorgeous!
Really want them all lol I am planning to get the ring, the guilloche MA pendant 
and now I am thinking if I should go with the Blue Agate MA pendant too


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Please put us out of our misery and share _*more* _mod pics of the HP


Here it is in natural light at the longest length available in my t-shirt at home. It is not dark at all it is very shiny and bright for my delight. And the difference btw original length and added 2 inch on the 2018 HP.


----------



## Alena21

ayshaa said:


> Everything looked absolutely gorgeous on you!
> OMG the ring is stunning! I LOVE IT! Everything you shared is gorgeous!
> Really want them all lol I am planning to get the ring, the guilloche MA pendant
> and now I am thinking if I should go with the Blue Agate MA pendant too


Thank you!I wanted everything too so no impulse buying for me.


----------



## ayshaa

Alena21 said:


> I wanted everything too so no impulse buying for me.


I am glad they are in the permanent collection! 
No need for impulse buying  just planning the next purchase!
I have the 20 motifs Blue Agate on order. Were you able to see it there?


----------



## Alena21

ayshaa said:


> I am glad they are in the permanent collection!
> No need for impulse buying  just planning the next purchase!
> I have the 20 motifs Blue Agate on order. Were you able to see it there?


I didn't ask for it since I don't wear long necklaces


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Alena21 said:


> Here are all the MA pendants on me. The moment anything touches my neck the skin turns red so the red blotches-sorry). My skin is very sensitive. Skin colour NC 10.
> 
> View attachment 4864541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864544


the blue agate looks amazing on you!


----------



## Alena21

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> the blue agate looks amazing on you!


Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> Here it is in natural light at the longest length available in my t-shirt at home. It is not dark at all it is very shiny and bright for my delight. And the difference btw original length and added 2 inch on the 2018 HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864630
> View attachment 4864631
> View attachment 4864639


So great on you!   Thanks so much for sharing your pics. These will tide me over until mine arrives in a couple of weeks after lengthening


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> So great on you!   Thanks so much for sharing your pics. These will tide me over until mine arrives in a couple of weeks after lengthening


Thank you! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## VCALoverNY

Alena21 said:


> Here are all the MA pendants on me. The moment anything touches my neck the skin turns red so the red blotches-sorry). My skin is very sensitive. Skin colour NC 10.
> 
> View attachment 4864541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864544



Whoa! These all look incredible!! Thanks for modeling!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Here are all the MA pendants on me. The moment anything touches my neck the skin turns red so the red blotches-sorry). My skin is very sensitive. Skin colour NC 10.
> 
> View attachment 4864541



everything is gorgeous on you but the guilloche is amaaaaazing.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> everything is gorgeous on you but the guilloche is amaaaaazing.


Thank you! I was so surprised how much I liked it. Total 180 turn from my first impressions based on photos.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Alena21 said:


> Here it is in natural light at the longest length available in my t-shirt at home. It is not dark at all it is very shiny and bright for my delight. And the difference btw original length and added 2 inch on the 2018 HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864630
> View attachment 4864631
> View attachment 4864639


Thanks for these great pics. The HP does not disappoint and is stunning on you. Congratulations!  More random pics whenever you feel like would not be unwelcome...


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for these great pics. The HP does not disappoint and is stunning on you. Congratulations!  More random pics whenever you feel like would not be unwelcome...


Thank you! I shall! Now hitting the hay! I myself can't wait to see more ladies joining the club and posting pics.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My sa sent these to me before she shipped them. I’m so excited!!!


----------



## Vermeer

Has anyone seen the magic chalcedony necklace IRL? TIA


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

LovingTheOrange said:


> My sa sent these to me before she shipped them. I’m so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4864925


would love to see some mod shots of the magic guilloche once you receive it


----------



## MyDogTink

oranGetRee said:


> from


Hi. Sounds like you were lucky enough to see the watch in person. What are your thoughts on wearing it with a platinum wedding set and YG in necklace, earrings, etc? I rarely wear RG. Thanks!


----------



## Alena21

Vermeer said:


> Has anyone seen the magic chalcedony necklace IRL? TIA


I did see it but forgot to try it on..


----------



## oranGetRee

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Sounds like you were lucky enough to see the watch in person. What are your thoughts on wearing it with a platinum wedding set and YG in necklace, earrings, etc? I rarely wear RG. Thanks!



I mix my metals so I would be comfortable wearing the RG watch with WG rings and YG earrings etc.

If possible, do try the combo out in person and see if you are fine with the look.


----------



## MyDogTink

oranGetRee said:


> I mix my metals so I would be comfortable wearing the RG watch with WG rings and YG earrings etc.
> 
> If possible, do try the combo out in person and see if you are fine with the look.


Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

Found this pic I took for the matchy-matchy lovers!


----------



## JAS798015

Vermeer said:


> Has anyone seen the magic chalcedony necklace IRL? TIA


----------



## ayshaa

JAS798015 said:


> View attachment 4866421


Gorgeous!!!  
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Vermeer

JAS798015 said:


> View attachment 4866421


Thank you so much for sharing!! It’s the only piece I want from the Alhambra collection.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

2020 holiday pendant WG guilloche vs new release magic YG guilloche


----------



## fice16

LovingTheOrange said:


> 2020 holiday pendant WG guilloche vs new release magic YG guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4866993



Love this pairing.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

LovingTheOrange said:


> 2020 holiday pendant WG guilloche vs new release magic YG guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4866993


soooo gorgeous. i know you’re not supposed to have a favorite kid...but which do you prefer? and if possible, could you post a mod shot wearing the magic guilloche long?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> soooo gorgeous. i know you’re not supposed to have a favorite kid...but which do you prefer? and if possible, could you post a mod shot wearing the magic guilloche long?


I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...

This is the necklace at its longest length!


----------



## ayshaa

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


I am falling in love with the guilloche magic pendant every time I see it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


Probably due to coloring.  You’re quite fair so YG pops more on you and adds warmth to your skin tone. WG pops too but doesn’t seem to complement as much. Just imho.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161



i think we have very similar skin tone, and I do feel YG looks much better on you (and on me), so I totally get what you are saying.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


Looks FABULOUS on you!!!


----------



## jpezmom

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


This was made for you - absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Alena21

LovingTheOrange said:


> 2020 holiday pendant WG guilloche vs new release magic YG guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4866993


Both are stunning on you.


----------



## Bisoux78

Alena21 said:


> Here it is in natural light at the longest length available in my t-shirt at home. It is not dark at all it is very shiny and bright for my delight. And the difference btw original length and added 2 inch on the 2018 HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864630
> View attachment 4864631
> View attachment 4864639


Hi, would you say the HP is closer to 17 inches or more on 16 inches? The site says 16.8 inches but it hangs different on different people.


----------



## Alena21

Bisoux78 said:


> Hi, would you say the HP is closer to 17 inches or more on 16 inches? The site says 16.8 inches but it hangs different on different people.


I can't answer this question because I use the metric system. Maybe American ladies here can chime in.  If you like it longer you can extend by 2inch (5cm).


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


looks beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## Onthego

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> looks beautiful, thank you for sharing


Can’t compare to the beautiful pics by  lovingtheorange, but here goes


----------



## Onthego

Sorry folks, yes I have my PJs on LOL.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Onthego said:


> Can’t compare to the beautiful pics by  lovingtheorange, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4868548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868550


beautiful! thank you for sharing


----------



## Rhl2987

Onthego said:


> Can’t compare to the beautiful pics by  lovingtheorange, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4868548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868550


So beautiful! Please share some mod shots of it worn long too, if you can!


----------



## hopiko

Onthego said:


> Can’t compare to the beautiful pics by  lovingtheorange, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4868548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868550


Looks gorgeous on you....and your nails are fabulous!!!!


----------



## DS2006

Onthego said:


> Can’t compare to the beautiful pics by  lovingtheorange, but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4868548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868550



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nicole0612

The GMOP magic is quite nice. In this size I appreciate the subtlety.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Onthego said:


> Sorry folks, yes I have my PJs on LOL.


Those are some cute PJs!!  I would never have known lololol.


----------



## Alena21

The Chalcedony MA looks grey on me.  Massive no-no for my colouring!


----------



## cromagnon

Alena21 said:


> The Chalcedony MA looks grey on me.  Massive no-no for my colouring!
> 
> View attachment 4869505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869506


Still looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Alena21

cromagnon said:


> Still looks gorgeous on you


Thank you. It would be suited better for ladies with yellow undertones and tan skin.


----------



## MYH

Alena21 said:


> The Chalcedony MA looks grey on me.  Massive no-no for my colouring!
> 
> View attachment 4869505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869506



Alena - I love this one you tried on! The pic my SA sent me has two options that are too “stripey” for my taste. But I love the one in your pics!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

question for the ladies with the wg magic 6 motif necklace, do you plan on getting the chalcedony magic pendant or would you find that redundant? i know they’re very different but i find myself drawn to both...dangerous


----------



## baghagg

MYH said:


> Alena - I love this one you tried on! The pic my SA sent me has two options that are too “stripey” for my taste. But I love the one in your pics!
> 
> View attachment 4870434


Love the one on the right!!!

ETA:. Actually, I think I love them both!


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Alena - I love this one you tried on! The pic my SA sent me has two options that are too “stripey” for my taste. But I love the one in your pics!
> 
> View attachment 4870434


Yes , the one I tried had very subtle water colour kind of stripes but these are beautiful too. Good that they have wide range to appeal to different tastes.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Yes , the one I tried had very subtle water colour kind of stripes but these are beautiful too. Good that they have wide range to appeal to different tastes.


So true. I love the ones with more purple tones. There is a shade for everyone.


----------



## ayshaa

MYH said:


> Alena - I love this one you tried on! The pic my SA sent me has two options that are too “stripey” for my taste. But I love the one in your pics!
> 
> View attachment 4870434


I love the one on the left! I like that ocean waves pattern look!   
The more translucent the more I love it! Are you planning to get it? 




Alena21 said:


> The Chalcedony MA looks grey on me.  Massive no-no for my colouring!
> 
> View attachment 4869505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869506



It looks gorgeous on you! But I do understand some people cannot wear white gold.
I still think it looks good on you


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> So true. I love the ones with more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you! But I do understand some people cannot wear white gold.
> I still think it looks good on you


I love wearing white gold but this stone blends with my skin tone because it is close to my skin colour. I didn't like this pendant to be honest. Felt like costume jewelry. And the chain was not shiny like on the HP.


----------



## koshi13

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161


 Can you tell me if your YG magic pendant has 3 or 2 jump rings on the chain? My older white mop magic pendant has only 2 jump rings but I noticed the new YG magic pendant I just purchased has 3 jump rings. Just wandering if this changed on the new released magic pendants.


----------



## koshi13

To all the ladies who just purchased any of the newly released magic pendants, have a quick question for ya’all.

Can you tell me if your magic pendant has 3 or 2 jump rings on the chain? My older white mop magic pendant has only 2 jump rings but I noticed the new YG guilloché magic pendant I just purchased has 3 jump rings. Just wandering if this is a new change for the new release magic pendants.


----------



## JAS798015

koshi13 said:


> To all the ladies who just purchased any of the newly released magic pendants, have a quick question for ya’all.
> 
> Can you tell me if your magic pendant has 3 or 2 jump rings on the chain? My older white mop magic pendant has only 2 jump rings but I noticed the new YG guilloché magic pendant I just purchased has 3 jump rings. Just wandering if this is a new change for the new release magic pendants.


Yes, the new magic pendants have 3 jump rings.


----------



## koshi13

JAS798015 said:


> Yes, the new magic pendants have 3 jump rings.


 Thank you for confirming this!


----------



## MyDogTink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> question for the ladies with the wg magic 6 motif necklace, do you plan on getting the chalcedony magic pendant or would you find that redundant? i know they’re very different but i find myself drawn to both...dangerous


I have the 6 motif and thought about getting the gray magic pendant. The gray motif is the largest in the 6 motif so it definitely could have been redundant size-wise; whereas the chalcedony motif in the 6 is smaller so less redundant if you’re considering the magic chalcedony. All that said, I personally don’t consider it redundant because I would wear the 6 in different situations than the one magic. I would wear the magic to the office, but not the 6. I think they have different vibes which counter the potential redundancy.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I love wearing white gold but this stone blends with my skin tone because it is close to my skin colour. I didn't like this pendant to be honest. Felt like costume jewelry. And the chain was not shiny like on the HP.


This made me smile. My skin tone is “Chalcedony” as well!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> This made me smile. My skin tone is “Chalcedony” as well!


You have the most beautiful cool toned Snow White complexion


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> You have the most beautiful cool toned Snow White complexion


Thank you, Alena. You made this messy mom smile. With your blonde fair hair, you are more like Sleeping Beauty, which is quite appropriate for a VCA lover


----------



## Ylesiya

I went obsessed with the new guilloche magic pendant. If anyone has it, could you please post a nice close up of it and how it looks on the backside? Is it heavy? Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> I went obsessed with the new guilloche magic pendant. If anyone has it, could you please post a nice close up of it and how it looks on the backside? Is it heavy? Thanks!



See the 2020 Holiday Pendant thread. Start at the end because there were dozens of pages speculating what the pendant might be before it was released! There are many photos of the pendant and there is one of the back, as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> I went obsessed with the new guilloche magic pendant. If anyone has it, could you please post a nice close up of it and how it looks on the backside? Is it heavy? Thanks!





Alena21 said:


> Found this pic I took for the matchy-matchy lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865528





DS2006 said:


> See the 2020 Holiday Pendant thread. Start at the end because there were dozens of pages speculating what the pendant might be before it was released! There are many photos of the pendant and there is one of the back, as well.


 I think she is looking for photos of the magic guilloche, if so, this thread has photos of it scattered through. I linked one that Alena posted since it is a close up like you requested. I think you will find some helpful photos in the pages here.


----------



## Ylesiya

nicole0612 said:


> I think she is looking for photos of the magic guilloche, if so, this thread has photos of it scattered through. I linked one that Alena posted since it is a close up like you requested. I think you will find some helpful photos in the pages here.



Yes I am after Magic Guilloche. I've seen those pics you are talking about but I was after some nice crisp close up. Just in case someone can do it


----------



## luv2shop_78

Alena21 said:


> Found this pic I took for the matchy-matchy lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865528



OH. MY. HEART.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ylesiya said:


> I went obsessed with the new guilloche magic pendant. If anyone has it, could you please post a nice close up of it and how it looks on the backside? Is it heavy? Thanks!


It’s the same on both sides  no, it’s not heavy.


----------



## luv2shop_78

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think I prefer the YG magic pendant, but that could be because I’m partial to YG? When I wore both in the mod shot, the WG looked fine. Then I wore the holiday pendant by itself and I didn’t like it as much... I’m wearing the WG magic pendant by itself now and I still love it! Maybe it’s because the holiday pendant is my first silver necklace so I’m not used to the color? Idk...
> 
> This is the necklace at its longest length!
> 
> View attachment 4867161



A.MAZE.BALLS! There are no words 

If I had only known...my first VCA purchase was the YG Guilloche regular pendant just a few months ago...now I NEED this size! 

I just received the WG Holiday pendant for anniversary gift - I guess there's always Christmas


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> I think she is looking for photos of the magic guilloche, if so, this thread has photos of it scattered through. I linked one that Alena posted since it is a close up like you requested. I think you will find some helpful photos in the pages here.





Ylesiya said:


> Yes I am after Magic Guilloche. I've seen those pics you are talking about but I was after some nice crisp close up. Just in case someone can do it



Ugghhh, so sorry I totally missed that one important word (magic)!!!


----------



## Ylesiya

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s the same on both sides  no, it’s not heavy.
> View attachment 4873094


Thank you, I have officially fallen in love completely )) Definitely next purchase!!
There is really guilloche motif on both sides?! How cool!!!


----------



## 7777777

Anyone has the new Guilloche ring?
Considering to add it, any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

7777777 said:


> Anyone has the new Guilloche ring?
> Considering to add it, any feedback would be appreciated.



I second this!!


----------



## Ylesiya

7777777 said:


> Anyone has the new Guilloche ring?
> Considering to add it, any feedback would be appreciated.


So I went on to try everything in VCA boutique yesterday. Here is the ring!
They had only 1 piece in the whole store and I gave it a try. Pretty much like other Vintage Alhambra rings, just with the guilloche motif on top  To be honest, I just realised how much nicer it would have been if they placed a diamond in the center. Still shiny and sparkly but lacks this tint of sparkle in the center, like the new holiday pendant does. 
I tried it as well and it was actually really nice on my skin but I came to get something else ))))


----------



## ayshaa

Ylesiya said:


> So I went on to try everything in VCA boutique yesterday. Here is the ring!
> They had only 1 piece in the whole store and I gave it a try. Pretty much like other Vintage Alhambra rings, just with the guilloche motif on top  To be honest, I just realised how much nicer it would have been if they placed a diamond in the center. Still shiny and sparkly but lacks this tint of sparkle in the center, like the new holiday pendant does.
> I tried it as well and it was actually really nice on my skin but I came to get something else ))))
> 
> View attachment 4876648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876652


Thank you for sharing!
I love that ring so much!


----------



## Onthego

Ylesiya said:


> So I went on to try everything in VCA boutique yesterday. Here is the ring!
> They had only 1 piece in the whole store and I gave it a try. Pretty much like other Vintage Alhambra rings, just with the guilloche motif on top  To be honest, I just realised how much nicer it would have been if they placed a diamond in the center. Still shiny and sparkly but lacks this tint of sparkle in the center, like the new holiday pendant does.
> I tried it as well and it was actually really nice on my skin but I came to get something else ))))
> 
> View attachment 4876648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876652


Are you going to tell us what you got? Is it one of the new release pieces?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Here’s an amateur mod shot. I like it with black and silver (my skirt is silver and black).


----------



## Ylesiya

Onthego said:


> Are you going to tell us what you got? Is it one of the new release pieces?



Yes, one of those!!
But I can't open it until my Bday   
I think I want to extend the chain even more since it's FOC anyway but can't understand whether it is going to really look better especially if I want to wear it multiple ways or I am just being greedy?...


----------



## Ylesiya

Strictly speaking, I did not allow myself to wear or open this until my bDay next month BUT... I am a greedy guts, so I'll take it back for a slight chain extension. Which gave me an excuse to take it out and enjoy its amazing beauty (I did not wear it though ). I tried to capture the sparkle but this is just impossible. OMG, I don't know about others but I have fallen in love with it the moment I've seen it!


----------



## ayshaa

Ylesiya said:


> Strictly speaking, I did not allow myself to wear or open this until my bDay next month BUT... I am a greedy guts, so I'll take it back for a slight chain extension. Which gave me an excuse to take it out and enjoy its amazing beauty (I did not wear it though ). I tried to capture the sparkle but this is just impossible. OMG, I don't know about others but I have fallen in love with it the moment I've seen it!
> 
> View attachment 4879953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879955



What a beautiful BD gift 
I am so in love with this guilloche magic pendant, you did capture it just beautifully!
Thank you for sharing, it really made me happy to see more pictures of it.
Wear it in good health and happy birthday in advance


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got dressed up and wore my yg magic guilloche today!


----------



## ayshaa

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got dressed up and wore my yg magic guilloche today!
> 
> View attachment 4880434


Breathtaking


----------



## hopiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got dressed up and wore my yg magic guilloche today!
> 
> View attachment 4880434


You and your magic look wonderful!!!!!


----------



## lujo

koshi13 said:


> To all the ladies who just purchased any of the newly released magic pendants, have a quick question for ya’all.
> 
> Can you tell me if your magic pendant has 3 or 2 jump rings on the chain? My older white mop magic pendant has only 2 jump rings but I noticed the new YG guilloché magic pendant I just purchased has 3 jump rings. Just wandering if this is a new change for the new release magic pendants.


I was wondering about the same thing.  My new one also has 3 jump rings.  Although I find the shortest jump ring too short


----------



## VCALoverNY

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got dressed up and wore my yg magic guilloche today!
> 
> View attachment 4880434



You look fab!! And the necklace is truly gorgeous on a white shirt like this. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## glitzgal97

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I second this!!


I went to the store to try it on today, it is gorgeous...I'm waiting for them to get the ring in my size


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got dressed up and wore my yg magic guilloche today!
> 
> View attachment 4880434


Gorgeous! The necklace looks great too!


----------



## hopiko

I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!


----------



## LuckyMe14

hopiko said:


> I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!


Beautiful color!! And it is lovely on you


----------



## hopiko

LuckyMe14 said:


> Beautiful color!! And it is lovely on you


Thank you!  I am so happy with it!


----------



## ayshaa

hopiko said:


> I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!
> 
> View attachment 4890348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890353


Oh so gorgeous! Such a beautiful blue shade! 
Looks so beautiful on you dear


----------



## 911snowball

Blue is magical on blondes Hopiko, congrats- it is a beauty!


----------



## hopiko

ayshaa said:


> Oh so gorgeous! Such a beautiful blue shade!
> Looks so beautiful on you dear



Thank you sooooooo much!  It is really a saturated color and I am so happy to have pulled the trigger!!!



911snowball said:


> Blue is magical on blondes Hopiko, congrats- it is a beauty!



Thank you!  This is a much brighter piece than the BA in my 10 and bracelet and I tried to convince myself I didn't need it, but actually, I now know I did (DO!!)

Like you, I love to dress up my work outfits with a little VCA...as of late it has been my WFH wardrobe but that will change and we will be back to the office soon enough!  For today, it makes me happy in my simple clothes!!


----------



## 911snowball

Exactly hopiko!  I can tell from your post that this piece is bringing you much joy and isn't that the whole point after all.  We truly don't need what we buy sometimes but it sure does make my day to wear VCA!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!
> 
> View attachment 4890348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890353


Whoa ! How delightful is this?
It’s made for you- positively radiates!
Love!!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

another poster mentioned that there’d be a mini version of the rose de noel launching this month, and i had to do some digging, so i found these pics in an article! so excited to learn more about these !! eek can’t wait


----------



## LuckyMe14

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> another poster mentioned that there’d be a mini version of the rose de noel launching this month, and i had to do some digging, so i found these pics in an article! so excited to learn more about these !! eek can’t wait


Wow!!!! The first one


----------



## Phoenix123

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> another poster mentioned that there’d be a mini version of the rose de noel launching this month, and i had to do some digging, so i found these pics in an article! so excited to learn more about these !! eek can’t wait



OMG OMG OMG!!

I want them in lapis and TQ, like yesterday!! lol


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

LuckyMe14 said:


> Wow!!!! The first one


i know! and i’ve recently been doing a little too much research on the lapis rdn for my wallet’s liking...way too tempting!!


Phoenix123 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!
> 
> I want them in lapis and TQ, like yesterday!! lol


they’d be just the most perfect pop of color, ugh i’m too excited!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

just thinking out loud, but imagine a mini rose de noel with pink mop in rose gold with pink sapphires instead of diamonds, it’d be like a cherry blossom! i bet that’d be extremely well-received


----------



## Phoenix123

Anyone has any more pics or intel please?

(Can you tell I am super excited? lol)


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> Anyone has any more pics or intel please?
> 
> (Can you tell I am super excited? lol)


me too...the article i found these pics from is only 8 hours old!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

here is the article i found the pics from if anyone is interested, also mentioned the hellébore collection, but not much info








						Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the Christmas rose with its holiday jewels
					

This winter, Van Cleef & Arpels unveils two jewellery collections dedicated to the Christmas Rose: Rose de Noël and Hellébore.




					www.google.com


----------



## Phoenix123

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> here is the article i found the pics from if anyone is interested, also mentioned the hellébore collection, but not much info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the Christmas rose with its holiday jewels
> 
> 
> This winter, Van Cleef & Arpels unveils two jewellery collections dedicated to the Christmas Rose: Rose de Noël and Hellébore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Ooooh, so they're bringing out the mini RdN's, in white MOP, lapis and coral?? In both pendant and earrings?! Wowza!  Or is the coral only available in the original design?  the article uses the word "resemble", whatever that means! lol

I hope they'll bring out TQ too.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!
> 
> View attachment 4890348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890353


The contrast against your black top is amazing! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Lalalandudu

Phoenix123 said:


> Ooooh, so they're bringing out the mini RdN's, in white MOP, lapis and coral?? In both pendant and earrings?! Wowza!  Or is the coral only available in the original design?  the article uses the word "resemble", whatever that means! lol
> 
> I hope they'll bring out TQ too.




based on my understanding, lapis will be available in mini version, in both earrings and in clip pendant.

there will also be two versions of the coral, one in angel skin. These are small models and of course available in limited quantities.

I also know there will be one in chrysoprase, but not sure whether this is in mini or small.

that’s all I know...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Lalalandudu said:


> based on my understanding, lapis will be available in mini version, in both earrings and in clip pendant.
> 
> there will also be two versions of the coral, one in angel skin. These are small models and of course available in limited quantities.
> 
> I also know there will be one in chrysoprase, but not sure whether this is in mini or small.
> 
> that’s all I know...


gosh i wish they would bring back chalcedony...


----------



## fice16

Lalalandudu said:


> based on my understanding, lapis will be available in mini version, in both earrings and in clip pendant.
> 
> there will also be two versions of the coral, one in angel skin. These are small models and of course available in limited quantities.
> 
> I also know there will be one in chrysoprase, but not sure whether this is in mini or small.
> 
> that’s all I know...



Wow, so many different types of stones.  Do you know if VCA may have photos of these stone versions (other than MOP, lapis) available anytime soon?
Thank you.


----------



## Lalalandudu

fice16 said:


> Wow, so many different types of stones.  Do you know if VCA may have photos of these stone versions (other than MOP, lapis) available anytime soon?
> Thank you.



I have seen them from my SA, so they have it already. But it’s probably not public information just yet. It’s available from mid Nov, hang in there


----------



## fice16

Lalalandudu said:


> I have seen them from my SA, so they have it already. But it’s probably not public information just yet. It’s available from mid Nov, hang in there



Which stone is your favorite?  Do you mind telling us?


----------



## Lalalandudu

I like turquoise most  but I have it already, so I am just really keen to see the two corals in real life. Oh and just in case you didn’t get to see any these pieces at launch, I was told they’ll all join the permanent collection


----------



## jenaps

I thought they said they would stop working with coral because of the environmental issues?


----------



## Lalalandudu

Not so sure about that...I was under the impression that they stopped making because they couldn’t find sufficient quantities of the stones. They’re made from stones harvested in Taiwan and Japan apparently!


----------



## Happyish

ayshaa said:


> I have a similar size necklace in guilloche pattern too and I wear it with my magic as a layering necklace sometimes if I needed a bigger statement necklace. I went to try it out again and I do think it might be a bit too shiny, the guilloche reflects the light when it moves but it still a beautiful necklace and I believe the VCA version will be too.
> 
> View attachment 4839916
> 
> 
> I think we will just have to wait and see
> 
> Totally agree with you about that VCA keeping us on our toes lol I am actually glad they are coming out with new releases, I also thought I was done with my collection


This guilloche is beautiful! What is this . . .


----------



## Happyish

JAS798015 said:


> View attachment 4866421


This is very pretty on you.


----------



## Happyish

hopiko said:


> I tried to resist but the blue agate magic was calling my name!  This pendant is far more vibrant than my other BA pieces!
> 
> View attachment 4890348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890353


Beautiful, beautiful color!


----------



## Bknows

Wow, i'm in love.. Thank you so much for sharing!! They look gorgeous as always. Can't wait to purchase some!


----------



## TankerToad

The Rose de Noel minis are arriving!!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> The Rose de Noel minis are arriving!!


Do you know anything about pricing?
OMG . . . I am in sooo much trouble.


----------



## rk4265

Pics!


----------



## ayshaa

Happyish said:


> This guilloche is beautiful! What is this . . .



Thank you! 
Oh it's from a local jewelry boutique here in Dubai 
It is beautiful isn't?


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Do you know anything about pricing?
> OMG . . . I am in sooo much trouble.


MOP RdN pendant mini $8850
MOP matching earrings $14100
Lapis RdN pendant mini $12400
Lapis matching earrings $19800

The MOP have a wonderful holiday poinsettia vibe to them - very wearable 
The Lapis are just luxurious -
I always felt the full original size RdN earrings although incredibly beautiful, would be hard to wear. 
This smaller new size RdN earring feel more useful for day to night wear ....


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> MOP RdN pendant mini $8850
> MOP matching earrings $14100
> Lapis RdN pendant mini $12400
> Lapis matching earrings $19800
> 
> The MOP have a wonderful holiday poinsettia vibe to them - very wearable
> The Lapis are just luxurious -
> I always felt the full original size RdN earrings although incredibly beautiful, would be hard to wear.
> This smaller new size RdN earring feel more useful for day to night wear ....


do you prefer the lapis or the mop? i think the mop is so lovely with the iridescence and would be so wearable, but lapis is, you know, lapis!


----------



## 911snowball

The new earrings are up on the website but alas, no modeling shot.  I am interested in seeing the new (more wearable!) size IRL


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> The new earrings are up on the website but alas, no modeling shot.  I am interested in seeing the new (more wearable!) size IRL


No modeling shots for the pendants too!!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> MOP RdN pendant mini $8850
> MOP matching earrings $14100
> Lapis RdN pendant mini $12400
> Lapis matching earrings $19800
> 
> The MOP have a wonderful holiday poinsettia vibe to them - very wearable
> The Lapis are just luxurious -
> I always felt the full original size RdN earrings although incredibly beautiful, would be hard to wear.
> This smaller new size RdN earring feel more useful for day to night wear ....


I agree. Lapis is very heavy. The smaller is very wearable--less glitzy (think Dynasty) and more comfortable. This will be a great collection.


----------



## periogirl28

I got to see the Rose de Noel pendants in Lapis and MoP today. They are about the size of a pound coin. The earrings are not in yet and I will ask my SA to send some pics if she can.


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> I got to see the Rose de Noel pendants in Lapis and MoP today. They are about the size of a pound coin. The earrings are not in yet and I will ask my SA to send some pics if she can.


What did you think of them?


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> What did you think of them?


I think for me, being petite, I would be overwhelmed by the size of the pendants and earrings. My own personal preference is for Lapis with flecks of gold in it. It romantically reminds me of the night sky and galaxies. I believe this new collection Lapis is just blue. These new pieces definitely have presence but I actually went in to look at the medium Rose de Noel clips which I might like for my Dior dresses and jackets.


----------



## periogirl28

This is pretty much the Lapis I saw, there are no typical gold flecks in it. My SA sent me this and she is working on mod pics. Happy Weekend!


----------



## periogirl28

Photo courtesy of my absolutely darling SA.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4906542
> 
> Photo courtesy of my absolutely darling SA.


wow, it looks great on! it looks to be around the size of the short magic pendant, just perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> wow, it looks great on! it looks to be around the size of the short magic pendant, just perfect!



Yes I was just saying that to the SA when I saw it myself. The diameter seems to be similar to the Magic.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4906542
> 
> Photo courtesy of my absolutely darling SA.


i just went back and zoomed in on the pendant and it seems to have the gold flecks you were talking about before in this picture, very subtle though


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4906542
> 
> Photo courtesy of my absolutely darling SA.



Looks much better than I thought.   
Very tempting.


----------



## JAS798015

I was offered the mini RdN white MOP pendant; but I couldn’t get the lapis as i was told it was for those with higher client profile . The white MOP is very beautiful tho & very wearable.


----------



## lynne_ross

JAS798015 said:


> I was offered the mini RdN white MOP pendant; but I couldn’t get the lapis as i was told it was for those with higher client profile . The white MOP is very beautiful tho & very wearable.


Maybe call other boutiques I didn’t think these pieces were so limited.


----------



## MyHjourney

JAS798015 said:


> I was offered the mini RdN white MOP pendant; but I couldn’t get the lapis as i was told it was for those with higher client profile . The white MOP is very beautiful tho & very wearable.


i was offered the lapis one and i dont think i qualify as an extremely high end client profile. But my SA did say it was the only piece in store


----------



## jenaps

These are great!  Anymore info on the coral?


----------



## sbelle

I have always wanted the Rose de Noel earrings but couldn’t come to grips with the size .  I love that they finally came out with a smaller size !

Some pictures I found on IG.


----------



## sbelle

The pendants


----------



## sbelle

And I have to say I am really liking this earring — Hellébore A bit more expensive though - $28,800.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sbelle said:


> And I have to say I am really liking this earring — Hellebore A bit more expensive though - $28,800.
> 
> View attachment 4907684


i love the crispness of the white mop/white gold, but i wish the bits poking out weren’t there (the leaves?). i just feel like it’s unnecessary, but it is really beautiful


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

also from insta from @gianni_mcho, the chrysoprase rose de noel. it’s pretty but something about a green flower just feels weird to me haha


----------



## sbelle

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love the crispness of the white mop/white gold, but i wish the bits poking out weren’t there (the leaves?). i just feel like it’s unnecessary, but it is really beautiful



i agree that it would still be really pretty without those pieces.


----------



## Lalalandudu

jenaps said:


> These are great!  Anymore info on the coral?



here you go!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> And I have to say I am really liking this earring — Hellébore A bit more expensive though - $28,800.
> 
> View attachment 4907684


Absolutely love these


----------



## TankerToad

JAS798015 said:


> I was offered the mini RdN white MOP pendant; but I couldn’t get the lapis as i was told it was for those with higher client profile . The white MOP is very beautiful tho & very wearable.


Wow
They told you that ?????
I didn’t think VCA was like that. 
You couldn’t even get on a waitlist for one ?
You post makes me sad. 
I’m sorry that happened


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I have always wanted the Rose de Noel earrings but couldn’t come to grips with the size .  I love that they finally came out with a smaller size !
> 
> Some pictures I found on IG.
> 
> View attachment 4907658
> View attachment 4907659


Totally agree- this is a much more wearable size earring 
Yesterday I purchased the MOP RdN mini pendant (remotely) but want to wait until I can get into a boutique to try the earrings 
I love these new offerings ❤️
If you end up getting them please let us know your thoughts!


----------



## TankerToad

My Precious !
Happy Holiday to me!
Could.Not.Resist.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ladies who are getting the clip pendant, are you planning on wearing  it as a brooch often? my concern is that because it’s small it might have too little presence as a clip, wondering if it might be better to save up for a medium or small rose de noel if i intend on wearing it that way.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> My Precious !
> Happy Holiday to me!
> Could.Not.Resist.


gorgeous!!!! congrats, that beautiful inner glow of the mother of pearl is just so  . did you get to take a look at the lapis ones as well? both the lapis & mop are just beyond beautiful, i feel like it’s a nearly impossible choice !


----------



## TankerToad

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> ladies who are getting the clip pendant, are you planning on wearing  it as a brooch often? my concern is that because it’s small it might have too little presence as a clip, wondering if it might be better to save up for a medium or small rose de noel if i intend on wearing it that way.


The small size is not a clip
If you want to clip it then for sure go with bigger size


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> The small size is not a clip
> If you want to clip it then for sure go with bigger size


ahh for some reason i was so sure it was a clip too  well at least that makes my decision easier thanks for letting me know!


----------



## periogirl28

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> ahh for some reason i was so sure it was a clip too  well at least that makes my decision easier thanks for letting me know!


It’s the reason why I am not getting the new necklace. It’s not a clip and too big as a pendant for me. Going in to try both sizes of the clips tomorrow.


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> It’s the reason why I am not getting the new necklace. It’s not a clip and too big as a pendant for me. Going in to try both sizes of the clips tomorrow.


The clips are lovely too!


----------



## Phoenix123

Pics from my SA:


Lalalandudu said:


> here you go!
> 
> View attachment 4907704



These are the new offerings?


----------



## Lalalandudu

Yes Phoenix but only one piece of each in each of Europe, APAC and NA...so rather limited offerings


----------



## Phoenix123

Deleted


----------



## Phoenix123

JAS798015 said:


> I was offered the mini RdN white MOP pendant; but I couldn’t get the lapis as i was told it was for those with higher client profile . The white MOP is very beautiful tho & very wearable.



I'd wait for them to release more pieces in the future.  They might be a bit limited in number initially but my impression is that these will become part of the permanent offerings.


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> My Precious !
> Happy Holiday to me!
> Could.Not.Resist.


LOVE!! Happy holidays!
When my SA told me about this release a month ago, I was planning to get the Lapis RdN mini pendant. After seeing pics here and my SA's pics, I am planning to get the MOP. The iridescence of MOP is truly stunning!


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> Totally agree- this is a much more wearable size earring
> Yesterday I purchased the MOP RdN mini pendant (remotely) but want to wait until I can get into a boutique to try the earrings
> I love these new offerings ❤
> If you end up getting them please let us know your thoughts!



I just got them and LOVE them.  They won’t be for everyone because even though they are the “mini”, they still have some size.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I like the Magic Alhambra earring size more than the Vintage earring size so I am used to a larger earring .  If someone is used to wearing the vintage size these will seem large .


----------



## sbelle

I pulled out a few other large-ish earrings for comparison purposes .






I love how luminous the mother of pearl is on the RDN.


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> I pulled out a few other large-ish earrings for comparison purposes .
> 
> View attachment 4907934
> View attachment 4907935


Glorious!! Congrats on the new earrings! Wear them in good health


----------



## DreamingPink

My SA said the coral ones may not be available in the US due to wildlife regulations, does anyone else have more information on the availability in US?


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I just got them and LOVE them.  They won’t be for everyone because even though they are the “mini”, they still have some size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907930
> 
> 
> I like the Magic Alhambra earring size more than the Vintage earring size so I am used to a larger earring .  If someone is used to wearing the vintage size these will seem large .


Oh Oh Oh
They are perfection 
Thank you for this !!
I grabbed the pendant - but may add the earrings too
Love them on you - they positively glow !
Love them against your dark hair


----------



## lynne_ross

sbelle said:


> I pulled out a few other large-ish earrings for comparison purposes .
> 
> View attachment 4907934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how luminous the mother of pearl is on the RDN.
> 
> View attachment 4907935


Wow the mop is gorgeous!


----------



## Ylesiya

Just seen these beauties couple of days ago in our local boutique:


----------



## TankerToad

Ylesiya said:


> Just seen these beauties couple of days ago in our local boutique:
> 
> View attachment 4908250
> View attachment 4908251


Did you try them? What did you think? Kinda love these.


----------



## Ylesiya

TankerToad said:


> Did you try them? What did you think? Kinda love these.



Nope, I did not dare because I obviously was not going to buy them due to the price tag. But - I really loved the craftmanship of these pieces. The petals are really 3D, MOP is very shiny and has really nice depth in it. The size is really great as well. The only thing that I probably is a concern: the clasp is too close to the earrings itself, so it could be uncomfortable for an earlobe. 
Otherwise I think it's a statement piece.


----------



## may3545

TankerToad said:


> My Precious !
> Happy Holiday to me!
> Could.Not.Resist.


Soo pretty! Please post some action shots when you can!

My heart was pretty set on getting the lapis pendant, but seeing the beauty of MOP is making me second guess my decision! Hopefully more action shots of both will come soon so I can choose.


----------



## oranGetRee

I love the iridescent look of the mop. The only problem is that it is still looking big to me even though it is supposed to be the mini size.

guess it is just me... wishing it were a bit smaller!


----------



## Phoenix123

oranGetRee said:


> I love the iridescent look of the mop. The only problem is that it is still looking big to me even though it is supposed to be the mini size.
> 
> guess it is just me... wishing it were a bit smaller!



I wish the earrings were made smaller too.  I have the original Small size RdN clip/pendant, and was hoping to get matching earrings to get with it.  Alas, I don't think I will.


----------



## cestlisa

Is the mini size pendant a tad bigger than the mini size earrings? Haven't seen these in person but would love to try the pendant on...


----------



## innerpeace85

@TankerToad @sbelle Do either of you have the MOP Cosmos pendant or earrings? I would love to see them side by side to figure out which one I like better.
The pics would be really helpful since there is no VCA boutique in my city. TIA!


----------



## sbelle

innerpeace85 said:


> @TankerToad @sbelle Do either of you have the MOP Cosmos pendant or earrings? I would love to see them side by side to figure out which one I like better.
> The pics would be really helpful since there is no VCA boutique in my city. TIA!



I have the MOP Cosmos earrings in the small size, so they will be quite a bit smaller.  They are really lovely too.  I will pull them out and take a side by side picture later today.


----------



## sbelle

@innerpeace85 Here you go!

I included my medium onyx Cosmos and my small mop Cosmos so you can see the size differences in the Cosmos.  You probably know this but the mop Cosmos is rose gold.


----------



## Phoenix123

sbelle said:


> I pulled out a few other large-ish earrings for comparison purposes .
> 
> View attachment 4907934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how luminous the mother of pearl is on the RDN.
> 
> View attachment 4907935



Those are gorgeous!

The white MOP mini RdN is a lot prettier than what I envisaged, and def has some depth to it.  I wonder though: does the MOP vary in iridescence like it does in the Alhambra line, or does it look the same in every piece?  (granted there aren't all that many right now to facilitate a meaningful comparison).


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> @innerpeace85 Here you go!
> 
> I included my medium onyx Cosmos and my small mop Cosmos so you can see the size differences in the Cosmos.  You probably know this but the mop Cosmos is rose gold.
> View attachment 4908495


Thanks for the pics sbelle!! You have stunning collection of VCA  
Both Cosmos and RdN MOP are so beautiful. I keep going back and forth between the 2 pendants.


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle has the benchmark collection of earrings- truly the gold standard of this thread!


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> sbelle has the benchmark collection of earrings- truly the gold standard of this thread!


Agreed!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sbelle said:


> I just got them and LOVE them.  They won’t be for everyone because even though they are the “mini”, they still have some size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907930
> 
> 
> I like the Magic Alhambra earring size more than the Vintage earring size so I am used to a larger earring .  If someone is used to wearing the vintage size these will seem large .


absolutely lovely.  If I saw someone wearing these in real life, I would totally be staring at them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lalalandudu said:


> here you go!
> 
> View attachment 4907704


That coral piece kills me...


----------



## sbelle

911snowball said:


> sbelle has the benchmark collection of earrings- truly the gold standard of this thread!



You are too sweet!


----------



## DS2006

sbelle said:


> @innerpeace85 Here you go!
> 
> I included my medium onyx Cosmos and my small mop Cosmos so you can see the size differences in the Cosmos.  You probably know this but the mop Cosmos is rose gold.
> View attachment 4908495


I was about to say the same thing...you have THE most gorgeous earring collection!!! I have a couple of pictures saved of some of your other earrings posted in the past because they are so perfect to compare sizes, etc. Now I have a couple more to save!

Please repost your up-to-date VCA collection in the VCA family thread when you have a chance!


----------



## ShyShy

Phoenix123 said:


> I wish the earrings were made smaller too.  I have the original Small size RdN clip/pendant, and was hoping to get matching earrings to get with it.  Alas, I don't think I will.


I tried the mini size RdN and it was still a little bit big on me. I’m so bummed because I thought the mini size would be the answers to my prayer


----------



## may3545

The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.


----------



## fice16

may3545 said:


> The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.
> View attachment 4911457
> View attachment 4911458
> View attachment 4911459
> View attachment 4911460
> View attachment 4911461


Looks beautiful.  
I was actually thinking if the RdN pendant can pair beautifully with the 2 butterfly earrings.  Now you have shown Us how beautiful they look together.  I was thinking other combos of 2 butterfly earrings as well... maybe the lapis version.


----------



## EpiFanatic

may3545 said:


> The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.
> View attachment 4911457
> View attachment 4911458
> View attachment 4911459
> View attachment 4911460
> View attachment 4911461


Absolutely stunning on you!!


----------



## Phoenix123

may3545 said:


> The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.
> View attachment 4911457
> View attachment 4911458
> View attachment 4911459
> View attachment 4911460
> View attachment 4911461



This is literally the most beautiful lapis I've ever seen!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.
> View attachment 4911457
> View attachment 4911458
> View attachment 4911459
> View attachment 4911460
> View attachment 4911461



this is truly phenomenal on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,

I ordered the MOP RdN mini pendant. But after trying my Lapis and MOP pieces, I am questioning my decision. Should I stick to MOP or get the Lapis mini RdN instead?  
Excuse the terrible loungewear!!


----------



## hopiko

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the MOP RdN mini pendant. But after trying my Lapis and MOP pieces, I am questioning my decision. Should I stick to MOP or get the Lapis mini RdN instead?
> Excuse the terrible loungewear!!
> View attachment 4914334


Both are beautiful but I would favor LAPIS!!!!


----------



## fice16

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the MOP RdN mini pendant. But after trying my Lapis and MOP pieces, I am questioning my decision. Should I stick to MOP or get the Lapis mini RdN instead?
> Excuse the terrible loungewear!!
> View attachment 4914334



I also asked myself the same question if I should get the MOP or Lapis RdN pendant.  At the end, I made up my mind that I will order the Lapis RdN pendant.  
I think it depends on what you like and which RdN pendant you think you will get the most wear of.
To me, MOP RdN pendant is a subtle beauty, and the Lapis RdN pendant is a more stand-out piece.
Please take your time to make the decision.   And, please share with us the RdN pendant that you finally decide to get.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the MOP RdN mini pendant. But after trying my Lapis and MOP pieces, I am questioning my decision. Should I stick to MOP or get the Lapis mini RdN instead?
> Excuse the terrible loungewear!!
> View attachment 4914334


Hi!  You have beautiful skin, and I think the MOP makes your skin glow and probably highlights your face too.  The Lapis, while nice and pops as a color on its own, I think it makes your skin look a bit harsh.  

I vote MOP.  Just my two cents.


----------



## 911snowball

Saw the new RDN mini today-  gorgeous.  Not big IRL at all. Put my order in for  the MOP earrings. This is a beautiful collection ladies!


----------



## surfer

911snowball said:


> Saw the new RDN mini today-  gorgeous.  Not big IRL at all. Put my order in for  the MOP earrings. This is a beautiful collection ladies!


I tried on the pendant too and it was husband approved haha but I am still thinking of the earrings. Can’t wait to see yours! I will wait to try the earrings on before deciding


----------



## fice16

I received the lapis RdN mini today.  It is beautiful in deep blueish-purple color.  Love the size of the pendant, and the sheen on the RdN.

I tried to pair it with 10-motif yg Alhambra necklace/5-motif yg bracelet, and see how they look together.
*9 motif choker look: *



*10-motif normal look:*



*10+5 motif look:

*

I would love to get the two butterfly lapis earrings in the near future to complete the pairings.
Happy Holidays & Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## lisawhit

I love it with the longer 10 + 5, beautiful!


fice16 said:


> I received the lapis RdN mini today.  It is beautiful in deep blueish-purple color.  Love the size of the pendant, and the sheen on the RdN.
> 
> I tried to pair it with 10-motif yg Alhambra necklace/5-motif yg bracelet, and see how they look together.
> *9 motif choker look: *
> View attachment 4916728
> 
> 
> *10-motif normal look:*
> View attachment 4916729
> 
> 
> *10+5 motif look:
> View attachment 4916730
> *
> 
> I would love to get the two butterfly lapis earrings in the near future to complete the pairings.
> Happy Holidays & Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## may3545

I have and love the lapis pendant, but I think the MOP RdN earrings are more striking against my dark hair. Would lapis pendant and mop earrings work together?


----------



## innerpeace85

hopiko said:


> Both are beautiful but I would favor LAPIS!!!!





fice16 said:


> I also asked myself the same question if I should get the MOP or Lapis RdN pendant.  At the end, I made up my mind that I will order the Lapis RdN pendant.
> I think it depends on what you like and which RdN pendant you think you will get the most wear of.
> To me, MOP RdN pendant is a subtle beauty, and the Lapis RdN pendant is a more stand-out piece.
> Please take your time to make the decision.   And, please share with us the RdN pendant that you finally decide to get.





willeyi said:


> Hi!  You have beautiful skin, and I think the MOP makes your skin glow and probably highlights your face too.  The Lapis, while nice and pops as a color on its own, I think it makes your skin look a bit harsh.
> 
> I vote MOP.  Just my two cents.



Thanks for the replies! I ordered the MOP mini RdN pendant since the neutral color makes it more versatile and I love it more against my tan skintone and dark hair. I will share pics soon!


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> I have and love the lapis pendant, but I think the MOP RdN earrings are more striking against my dark hair. Would lapis pendant and mop earrings work together?



Here are some pics courtesy of @blessvch IG


----------



## fice16

may3545 said:


> I have and love the lapis pendant, but I think the MOP RdN earrings are more striking against my dark hair. Would lapis pendant and mop earrings work together?



I think your lapis pendant/MOP earrings pairings look beautiful.  Also, as shared by the blessvch IG photos posted by innerpeace85, the MOP earrings indeed look very striking against dark hair & lapis pendant.


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> I have and love the lapis pendant, but I think the MOP RdN earrings are more striking against my dark hair. Would lapis pendant and mop earrings work together?





fice16 said:


> I think your lapis pendant/MOP earrings pairings look beautiful.  Also, as shared by the blessvch IG photos posted by innerpeace85, the MOP earrings indeed look very striking against dark hair & lapis pendant.



Based on blessvch IG pics I posted above, I prefer the matching sets in mini RdN earrings/pendant. @may3545 Do you plan to wear the pendant and earrings together?


----------



## junngch

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ordered the MOP RdN mini pendant. But after trying my Lapis and MOP pieces, I am questioning my decision. Should I stick to MOP or get the Lapis mini RdN instead?
> Excuse the terrible loungewear!!



I was debating between Lapis and MOP as well. Both are beautiful and I bought MOP RdN mini pendant since MOP goes pretty well with my hair color and all my outfits.


----------



## innerpeace85

junngch said:


> I was debating between Lapis and MOP as well. Both are beautiful and I bought MOP RdN mini pendant since MOP goes pretty well with my hair color and all my outfits.
> 
> View attachment 4917528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917529


So beautiful Congrats! Glad to be your twin!


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> Based on blessvch IG pics I posted above, I prefer the matching sets in mini RdN earrings/pendant. @may3545 Do you plan to wear the pendant and earrings together?


I probably won't pair the MOP RdN earrings with the lapis pendant, but it's hard to tell until I have them. I love the lapis, but I also feel like I need to add MOP RdN as well. I have other earrings I can pair with the lapis, and I also can just wear the earrings alone, as they stand out without needing to compete with other accessories.


----------



## innerpeace85

The new mini size is perfect!! I love it so much and I might even add the matching earrings or lapis pendant


----------



## sbelle

I ended up with the lapis pendant .  As @fice16 mentioned, the sheen on the RDN pieces is lovely.


----------



## DS2006

sbelle said:


> I ended up with the lapis pendant .  As @fice16 mentioned, the sheen on the RDN pieces is lovely.
> View attachment 4919830


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## fice16

sbelle said:


> I ended up with the lapis pendant .  As @fice16 mentioned, the sheen on the RDN pieces is lovely.
> View attachment 4919830



Congratulations!  The pendant is beautiful.


----------



## hopiko

I couldn't resist...joining my friends @TankerToad and @innerpeace85 in the mini Rose de Noel....the iridescence, 3D effect and almost cabochon appearance of the petals...I LOVE IT!!! Thank you, Ladies for being my inspiration!!!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I couldn't resist...joining my friends @TankerToad and @innerpeace85 in the mini Rose de Noel....the iridescence, 3D effect and almost cabochon appearance of the petals...I LOVE IT!!! Thank you, Ladies for being my inspiration!!!


Hello Twin! Love Love Love!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

hopiko said:


> I couldn't resist...joining my friends @TankerToad and @innerpeace85 in the mini Rose de Noel....the iridescence, 3D effect and almost cabochon appearance of the petals...I LOVE IT!!! Thank you, Ladies for being my inspiration!!!


Congrats on the beautiful pendant  Glad to be your and @TankerToad twin!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> I tried on the pendant too and it was husband approved haha but I am still thinking of the earrings. Can’t wait to see yours! I will wait to try the earrings on before deciding


It's beautiful on you . . .


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> absolutely lovely.  If I saw someone wearing these in real life, I would totally be staring at them.


They're beautiful. Are they larger than the mini-nerval?


----------



## TankerToad

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful pendant  Glad to be your and @TankerToad twin!


Horrah!! We are a team ❤️


----------



## hopiko

sbelle said:


> I ended up with the lapis pendant .  As @fice16 mentioned, the sheen on the RDN pieces is lovely.
> View attachment 4919830


Congrats, sbelle!  This is a stunning piece!  I am sure you will wear it with style!  Enjoy!!


----------



## oranGetRee

may3545 said:


> The lapis pendant stole my heart. here in both lengths. Pairing with butterfly mop earrings.
> View attachment 4911457
> View attachment 4911458
> View attachment 4911459
> View attachment 4911460
> View attachment 4911461


I’m coming back to drool.  Beautiful photos, May3545

Very tempting!


----------

